# In 48 Stunden von 70 auf 80 ?!?!?



## ZerstörerDerWelten (15. November 2008)

Mich würde es echt interresieren wie es die Leute schaffen so schnell zu leveln, ich hab in den 48 Stunden seit release evtl 12h gezockt und bin erst 72 und paar zerquetschte....gut etz kann man sagen: Der peilts einfach net...kann sein...hab mir aber alle mühe gegeben...gut ich könnte schon 73 sein wenn mir nicht so viel Allis über den weg gelaufen wären die den Zorn Gottes spüren mussten, sry mir gribbelt es da immer in den Fingern wenn ich was rotes an mir vorbeilaufen sehe...;-) (begeisterter Retri-Pala-Spieler, danach Schurke und Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Ne....aber etz wieder zum Thema...welche Trix kann man anwenden? Ausser diesem pullen und andere machen deine Viecher platt....? Vielleich liest das ja so ein Level 80ger Char und kann uns oder mir speziell verraten wie er das so schnell geschafft hat.


Liebe Grüße
ZerstörerDerWelten


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Du suchst dir einen geigneten Platz in der Welt, wo viele hochstufige Monster rumrennen, am besten noch mit hoher Respawnrate, und suchst dir einen Heiler, du klopffst die Monster schön gemütlich nieder, er heilt dich, und das wird bis 80 durchgehalten. Wichtig dabei ist das ihr in keiner Gruppe seid.

So hat es jedenfalls der offiziele erste 80er geschafft. AE Klassen sind bei sowas halt bevorzugt, und vll auch noch Petklassen, wenn der Heiler es schaft beide am Leben zu halten. Nur Singel DamageDealer spielen könnte recht lange dauern.


----------



## general_chang (15. November 2008)

also auf tirion gab es vorhin den ersten 80iger. war nen alli draenei.  die reaktion war eigentlich nur unverständniss


----------



## Greeki (15. November 2008)

Wenn man die Quests kennt (was man auch teilweise dazu braucht um so schnell 80 zu werden) ist das weniger das Problem. Ich hab ungefähr 42 Stunden gebraucht um 80 zu werden (ingame Zeit) und das innerhalb der ersten 56 Stunden.
Also wenn du die Quests eben kennst brauchst du für ein level ungefähr 3.5-4 Stunden pro Level und dazu eine Schlafpause und schon bist du in den ersten 48 Stunden 80.


----------



## Schwuuu (15. November 2008)

hatte athenelol das net wieder in 15stunden oder sowas in der richtung geschafft und wurde dann wieder gebannt?
bei uns auf warsn warri der heute 80 ist


----------



## DirtyCrow (15. November 2008)

Mal ne Frage:

Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
Dazu kommt, dass man dann auf 80 ziemlich allein dasteht und erst mal warten muss bis die anderen nachziehen.
Da mach ich doch lieber alle zwei Tage ein Level, seh mir die Welt an, mache alle Instanzen, skill meine Berufe und farm nebenher schon mal ein bisschen Ruf. So bin ich dann auch in 2 Wochen 80, hatte dabei aber weder Stress noch Langeweile.


----------



## Skullzigg (15. November 2008)

ZerstörerDerWelten schrieb:


> Mich würde es echt interresieren wie es die Leute schaffen so schnell zu leveln, ich hab in den 48 Stunden seit release evtl 12h gezockt und bin erst 72 und paar zerquetschte....gut etz kann man sagen: Der peilts einfach net...kann sein...hab mir aber alle mühe gegeben...gut ich könnte schon 73 sein wenn mir nicht so viel Allis über den weg gelaufen wären die den Zorn Gottes spüren mussten, sry mir gribbelt es da immer in den Fingern wenn ich was rotes an mir vorbeilaufen sehe...;-) (begeisterter Retri-Pala-Spieler, danach Schurke und Krieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



harz 4, suchtis....


----------



## Fuhubi (15. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...


110% sign, ich mache es genau so


----------



## Angelsilver (15. November 2008)

Finds einfach nur krankhaft wenn jemand da 48 stunden fast durchzockt ,
was noch dazu kommt entweder ist man dazu noch arbeitslos ,oder nimmt sich extra
wegen einem spiel 2 tage urlaub.
Und was bringts , ich hab mir ncht mal die namen gemerkt von dehnen die heut schon 80 wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicTank (15. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen, ohne Unterstützung anderer Spieler ist ein so schneller Levelaufstieg (Realtime) nicht zu schaffen. Athene schaffte es mit Hilfe seiner Mitspieler durch Tagging, wie in deinem Post (ZerstörerDerWelten) ja schon beschrieben ist. Über Sinn oder Unsinn kann man sich streiten, aber so wie bei allen Dingen im Leben gilt: Jedem das, was ihm gefällt.

BetaSpieler haben sicherlich Vorteile, was das "normale" Questen betrifft, wer weiß wo etwas ist, der muss eben nicht suchen.

mfG
der Igel


----------



## d3faultPlayer (15. November 2008)

also gestern war um ca. 18:30 der erste 80er auf frostwolf   glaube der hiß vatras oder so



hm   der hätte dann ja wirklich die ganze zeit durchzocken müssen  

        schon n bissel krank nur wegen so nem ollen titel


----------



## Marsimoto (15. November 2008)

Bei uns sind schon mehrere leute auf 80, hauptsächlich schurken, krieger und schamis


----------



## xDeadherox (15. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...


GEbsch dir recht will das geniezen.



Angelsilver schrieb:


> Finds einfach nur krankhaft wenn jemand da 48 stunden fast durchzockt ,
> was noch dazu kommt entweder ist man dazu noch arbeitslos ,oder nimmt sich extra
> wegen einem spiel 2 tage urlaub.
> Und was bringts , ich hab mir ncht mal die namen gemerkt von dehnen die heut schon 80 wurden
> ...


 
DAs hat nichts mit krank zu tun Athene hat zum Beispiel nicht nur 1char. Den einen macht er PowerLvling mit den anderen nicht. Die sind einfach auf die Erfolge und so heiß.Und außerdem ist damit jetzt berühmt als schnellster Lvler


----------



## Yangsoon (15. November 2008)

jo auf frostwolf ja auch kp wie viele sind aber schon einige also ich würd sagen die könnten schon n bissl naxx gehen zusammen^^


----------



## Dragilu (15. November 2008)

Naja für mich sind die Leute welche jetzt schon 80 sind einfach nur Krank egal wie sie es gemacht haben .

Das sind dann die welche in 2 Wochen schreien mir ist langweilig Blizz wann kommt mal was neues xD


----------



## Xan on Fire (15. November 2008)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Finds einfach nur krankhaft wenn jemand da 48 stunden fast durchzockt ,
> was noch dazu kommt entweder ist man dazu noch arbeitslos ,oder nimmt sich extra
> wegen einem spiel 2 tage urlaub.
> Und was bringts , ich hab mir ncht mal die namen gemerkt von dehnen die heut schon 80 wurden
> ...



Oh Mann, meinst du echt, die machen das für dich?
Lasst die Leute doch ihr Spiel so spielen, wie sie es wollen und ihr macht es, wie ihr wollt.
Was mich krank macht, ist so eine intolerante Einstellung.


----------



## Rolliphon (15. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...



ganz meiner meinung !


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden. [...]


Damit sie sich schnell wieder den ebenso langweiligen Dailys widmen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (16. November 2008)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> also gestern war um ca. 18:30 der erste 80er auf frostwolf   glaube der hiß vatras oder so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und dann gibts nichtmal mehr die titel ! oder ?


----------



## AngusD (16. November 2008)

Jedem das seine...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir wäre es zu langweilig wie bekloppt durch die Gebiete zu rennen, nur um schnell den Höchstlevel zu erreichen. Oder jemandem in dieser Form dabei zu helfen...

Vielleicht nimmt Blizzard das zum Anlass, so etwas wie ein Erfahrungsmalussystem einzuführen.

Das heißt, je mehr Mobs einer bestimmten Art (z.B. Mammut, Wölfe, Mensche, Oger, Orcs, etc.) von ein Spieler gekillt werden, desto weniger Erfahrungspunkte gibt es pro Kill. Denkbar wäre dann auch, daß der Schaden, den der Spieler gegen diese Art austeilt, steigt.

Allerdings würde bei einem derartigen System die Datenbank extrem anwachsen, da für jede neue Art ein neuer Eintrag fällig wäre. Wobei ich natürlich auch nicht weiß, wie die Datenbank in WoW aussieht.


----------



## Snowclaw (16. November 2008)

also auf zirkel gestern samstag schon der erste todesritter mit 80 (also von lvl 55 auf 80) !

für mich ja nix, ganz gemütlich mal alles erkunden - schön farmen und skillen und nebenbei questen, inzes, Dalaran anschauen ^^ ...


Aber trotzdem alle Achtung vor der Leistung - da geht man mal 3 Tage durchschlafen nach Lvl80 ^^

Gruß, Snowclaw !


----------



## Halandor (16. November 2008)

also ich verstehe manche leute nicht
die heulen die ganze zeit dass der content langweilig wird und das neue addon rauskommen soll und dann spielen sie innerhalb von 48 stunden ihren char auf 80 und sind schon fast wieder in derselben lage sprich sie langweilen sich egal ob sie den content schon clear haben oder erstmal auf die anderen leute aus ihren gilden warten müssen um raiden zu gehen es kommt doch aufs selbe raus


----------



## Catweesel (16. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...




das sind alles die Leute die 1. keine Arbeit haben oder extra Urlaub nehmen um zu Lvln, 2. keine Wahren Erfolge haben 3. Nur dafür sorgen wollen das sich dann hier über Sie unterhalten wird 4. denen der wahre Grund ein MMORPG zu spielen verborgen blieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## iggeblackmoore (16. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...



Ganz einfach, weil Raiden dem ein oder anderen mehr spaß macht, als leveln.
Ich level mit meinem Schamy schnell auf 80 und danach genieße ich Nordend mit meinem Jäger.


----------



## Hazeldine (17. November 2008)

Mal ehrlich...wer nach so kurzer Zeit schon jetzt auf Level 80 ist kann doch kein RL haben! Diejenigen sind dann die ersten die schreien werden wenn ihnen langweilig ist....
Ich werd fast jeden Tag so 1-2 Stunden zocken...dabei ordentlich skillen ( Berufe ) und Ruf farmen...so werde ich auch in spätestens einem Monat 80 sein und muss mich erst dann langweilen^^!
Bis jetzt habe ich nur den Todesritter auf Level 58 gebracht und mein Mage hängt bei 70 1/2....nur *ich *kann das Spiel genießen und renne nicht nur von Mob zu Mob um möglichst schnell zu leveln.
Das Leben hat auch noch andere schöne Sachen zu liefern als WOW ( ich z.B. hatte am Wochenende 3 x Sex ...lol )!


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

ich versteh nicht wo einige hier das Problem haben....

Wenn es jemandem Spass macht jeden einzelnden Quest-Text zu lesen, soll er das tun...
Wenn es jemandem Spass macht sich in eine Ecke zu stellen und so schnell wie es geht Mobs zu killen (grinden), soll er das tun...
Wenn es jemandem Spass macht in Westfall alle lvl 1 Eichhörnchen zu dotten und sich zu freuen das sie sterben, soll er das tun...
Wenn es jemandem Spass macht sich Abends mit seiner Nackt-Elfe nach Dalaran zu stellen und zu schreien "ICH WILL EINEN LUTSCHER!!", soll er das tun...
Wenn es jemandem Spass macht (Achtung aufpassen!!) so schnell wie es geht zu lvl´n um endlich wieder Raiden zu können, dann mach ich das...

ich muss sagen mich nervt lvl´n.....darum hab ich auch lediglich 2 70er von denen der eine auf Eis liegt.
Ich will Raiden...

Und zum Thema "omg alles no RL suchtis":
ihr kennt die Hintergründe bzw Lebensumstände der Betroffenden nicht, also mal bissl locker bleiben

ich hab am WE auch nichts anderes gemacht als auf 78 zu lvl´n, und ich brauch mich hier bestimmt nicht dafür rechtfertigen^^

mfg Beku


----------



## Fleischermeister (17. November 2008)

Ist doch total wurscht, ob das jemand in 18min oder 18Std oder 18 Tage auf lvl 80 macht, auf meinen Realm, sind auch schon einige Meldungen gekommen das der/die blablabla als erster Taure/Orc/Troll.... das Lvl 80 geschafft hat. 
Na und? mir tuts nicht weh und der/diejenige freut sich und reibt sich die roten Augen vor Freude, ob das Leveln Spass gemacht hat oder nicht, sei dahin gestellt.

Ich für meinen Teil hab noch gar nicht angefangen zu leveln, erstmal ist vielzuviel los in den Startgebieten, zweitens, da keiner i.M. farmen geht lässt sich so ziemlch alles zu verdammt teueren Preisen im AH verkloppen. Ich hab in den letzten Tagen soviel wie nie eingenommen und hab wirklich fast jeden Crap zu Gold gemacht.

Ich denke, ab Ende dieser Woche werde ich erstmals Nordend besuchen, mit meinem ausgeruhten Jäger der dadurch natürlich auch 200% EP einfährt. Und ich hoffe, das bis dahin alle Turboleveler durch sind und in den Hauptstädten posen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Hazeldine schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich...wer nach so kurzer Zeit schon jetzt auf Level 80 ist kann doch kein RL haben! Diejenigen sind dann die ersten die schreien werden wenn ihnen langweilig ist....


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Diejenigen, die jetzt schon 80 sind, können nun das Spiel in Ruhe genießen und sich mit Sammelberufen ihren Hintern vergolden lassen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Wenn es jemandem Spass macht jeden einzelnden Quest-Text zu lesen, soll er das tun...
> Wenn es jemandem Spass macht sich in eine Ecke zu stellen und so schnell wie es geht Mobs zu killen (grinden), soll er das tun...
> Wenn es jemandem Spass macht in Westfall alle lvl 1 Eichhörnchen zu dotten und sich zu freuen das sie sterben, soll er das tun...
> Wenn es jemandem Spass macht sich Abends mit seiner Nackt-Elfe nach Dalaran zu stellen und zu schreien "ICH WILL EINEN LUTSCHER!!", soll er das tun...
> ...



Anfür sich sehe ich das exakt genau so.

WoW ist dermaßen flexibel, da kann sich jeder seine Spaßbetätigung raussuchen!!

Dennoch kann ich der Versuchung natürlich nicht wiederstehen: "Doch, los rechtfertige dich!!!!"


----------



## Karius (17. November 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> harz 4, suchtis....



Es erscheint mir doch reichlich arm an Charakter, von etwaiger Fähigkeit zu objektivem Denken abgesehen, dass sämtliche Leistung auf zu verurteilendes Verhalten von Randgruppen, die man auszuschließen gedenkt, herab gewürdigt wird. Schubladendenken hat die Menschheit meist nicht wirklich weitergebracht. 

Nur weil sich in manchen Fällen die Personen, hier mit so wunderbar positiv besetzten Worten wie "Hartz 4/Suchtis" beschrieben, mit denen decken, die dieses Unterfangen, Schlafentzug inklusive, auf sich nehmen, heisst dass noch lange nicht, dass jeder Mensch der schnell levelt, krank ist. 

Als kleinen Einwurf möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass sich mancher vielleicht weniger des "Harzes" bedienen sollte bevor er kurzsilbig in den Flamewar mit ein zu steigen gedenkt. Freudsche-Verschreiber inbegriffen ^^

Drei, vier Tage Hardcore-Zocken finde ich erheblich weniger "krank" im tatsächlichen Sinne des Wortes, als über Monate vier oder fünf mal die Woche zu raiden. 

Meine Anerkennung also an die, die das tatsächlich so schnell geschafft haben und nicht immer so viel spielen. 

Zu solch ungemein ausführlichen Kommentaren wie oben zitiert: Keine Macht der geistigen Armut. 


Wenn ihr schon Flamen wollt, macht das mit guten Argumenten!


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon Flamen wollt, macht das mit guten Argumenten!


Na gut, dann fange ich mal an.


Hazeldine schrieb:


> Das Leben hat auch noch andere schöne Sachen zu liefern als WOW ( ich z.B. hatte am Wochenende 3 x _mit meiner Freundin gekuschelt_ ...lol )!


Zitat leicht abgewandelt - das Forum ist ab 12. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun ... *trommelwirbel* ... kommt der Flame: Qualität>Quantität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt kann ich mich Bekuras nur anschließen.
Jeder spielt das Spiel halt so wie er's mag - und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dennoch kann ich der Versuchung natürlich nicht wiederstehen: "Doch, los rechtfertige dich!!!!"



ok aber nur für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin arbeitstechnisch grade dazu gezwungen paar Monate in einem mir unbekannten Gebiet (bremen -_-) zu wohnen...
daher fahr ich nur alle 2 Wochen in die Heimat ergo habe ich 1 Wochende komplett zum Zocken, inkl TS mit meinen WoW/RL Freuden
und darf dann wohl die nächsten Wochen noch bei Köln Arbeiten = kein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich bezweifle das so etwas wie "Arbeiten" für die (so kommts mir vor) "olol suchtis, ich bin jetzt in der 9 klassen und schon 22 jahre, kommt mal klar in eurem Leben!!!11elf" Flamer, einen Sinn ergibt, bzw jemals einen Sinn ergeben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nu sei zufrieden und lass mein Ohr da wo es ist :>

mfg Beku

btw...kommt wer aus Köln? O_O


----------



## Karius (17. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und nun ... *trommelwirbel* ... kommt der Flame: Qualität>Quantität.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh lol ^^. Ob das ein Hinweis auf sein Liebesleben sein soll xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> ok aber nur für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe danke, du hast es wirklich getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war aber ne sehr schöne Rechtfertigung, muss ich schon sagen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Oh lol ^^. Ob das ein Hinweis auf sein Liebesleben sein soll xD



And we will do the Doggy-Style so we can both watch X-flies.....do it like they do on the Discovery Channel *träller*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (17. November 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Drei, vier Tage Hardcore-Zocken finde ich erheblich weniger "krank" im tatsächlichen Sinne des Wortes, als über Monate vier oder fünf mal die Woche zu raiden.
> Meine Anerkennung also an die, die das tatsächlich so schnell geschafft haben und nicht immer so viel spielen.


Andererseits kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet die ersten 80er lediglich Casual-Spieler sind. Bin wirklich ohne Vorurteil behaftet, aber ich kann´s mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich Gelegenheitsspieler Urlaub nehmen, um dann so schnell wie möglich Maximal Level zu erreichen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!

Riggedi


----------



## Shrukan (17. November 2008)

jeder ist verschieden schnell und dann soll jeder es so machen wie es ihm gefällt und Spaß macht.


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Andererseits kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet die ersten 80er lediglich Casual-Spieler sind. Bin wirklich ohne Vorurteil behaftet, aber ich kann´s mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich Gelegenheitsspieler Urlaub nehmen, um dann so schnell wie möglich Maximal Level zu erreichen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!



das stimmt...wenn ich auf Kargath /who 78-80 eingebe sind da min. 85% Leute aus den Top-Raidgilden drin

allerdings muss ich sagen das mit Addons wie Questhelper oder so das Questen auch nicht wirklich schwer ist 

Mfg Beku


----------



## Malakas (17. November 2008)

Catweesel schrieb:


> das sind alles die Leute die 1. keine Arbeit haben oder extra Urlaub nehmen um zu Lvln, 2. keine Wahren Erfolge haben 3. Nur dafür sorgen wollen das sich dann hier über Sie unterhalten wird 4. denen der wahre Grund ein MMORPG zu spielen verborgen blieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ziemlich gewagt Menschen mit extremen Ehrgeiz zu unterstellen sie hätten im wahren Leben keine Erfolge... wäre ja im gegenschluss der Fall das 

a ) solche lahmärsche wie du keine Eier in der Hose haben ? 

b ) sie länger brauchen weil sie nix raffen ?


----------



## riggedi (17. November 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> a ) solche lahmärsche wie du keine Eier in der Hose haben ?
> b ) sie länger brauchen weil sie nix raffen ?


PWND by Malakas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. November 2008)

Für mich ist das Gehetze auch ein großes Rätsel.

Ich queste gerne und freu mich über die 1000 Sachen die Blizz eingebaut hat.
(Meine Freundin hat ihren Char fast sterben lassen weil sie so begeistert den Gremlinviechern zugeguckt hat.)
Dann Angel ich ein wenig oder farme was.
Oder schau zu wie sich zwei Schufelhorndinger bekämpfen.

Und irgendwann bin ich dann bestimmt auch mal 80

Aber für mich sind auch Fußball, Dressurreiten und Synchronschwimmen große Rätsel.
Das muss also gar nix heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (17. November 2008)

Aber echt, wiso sollten wir uns selbst das Spiel kaputt machen? Da könnt ihr genauso gut ein Asiagrinder spielen doer botten


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Igendwann bin ich dann bestimmt auch mal 80



Bei uns hetzen sich die Leute grade auch ab, weil man halt einer der ersten sein will, der Naxx war oder die 25er Bosse gelegt hat.
Wobei man auf Destro wohl gegen FdH echt keine Chance hat.. aber vielleicht kommt man ja noch auf den dritten oder vierten Platz ;D

PvE4Life !
Entdecken etc. kann ich auch noch mit Twinks (:


----------



## riggedi (17. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber für mich sind auch Fußball, Dressurreiten und Synchronschwimmen große Rätsel.


Angenehm zu sehen, dass es auch noch mehr Menschen gibt, die Fußball, Dressurreiten und Synchronschwimmen auf den gleich Stellenwert setzen, wie ich es tu.

Riggedi


----------



## Gattay (17. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...



/sign

Lass mir auch Zeit


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ... Dressurreiten ... große Rätsel.



omg hör bloß auf damit.....wenn ich doch mal zu Hause zu "Gast" bin....unterhalten sich meine Schwester und meine Mutter beim Abendessen über das Zeug´s (Reiten beide...JA AUF PFERDEN!")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...wo ich schon das eine um andere mal kurz davor stand mir die die Gabel ins Auge zu pieksen nur damit das Gespräch aufhört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Beku


----------



## Marcel1201 (17. November 2008)

Catweesel schrieb:


> das sind alles die Leute die 1. keine Arbeit haben oder extra Urlaub nehmen um zu Lvln, 2. keine Wahren Erfolge haben 3. Nur dafür sorgen wollen das sich dann hier über Sie unterhalten wird 4. denen der wahre Grund ein MMORPG zu spielen verborgen blieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stimme dir voll zu


----------



## Marcel1201 (17. November 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Ziemlich gewagt Menschen mit extremen Ehrgeiz zu unterstellen sie hätten im wahren Leben keine Erfolge... wäre ja im gegenschluss der Fall das
> 
> a ) solche lahmärsche wie du keine Eier in der Hose haben ?
> 
> b ) sie länger brauchen weil sie nix raffen ?



Wo steht das was von wahrem Leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithil (17. November 2008)

bei mir in der gilde waren es 5 leute gleichzeitig (ja gut wir sind Sunwell Equipt gewesen) die haben seit 22:30 als das erste schiff nach nordend gefahren ist bis freitag nacht nur instanzen gefarmt ...dies geht jedoch nur mit wirklich gutem equip da man sonst zu lange für die instanz braucht und es sich dann wieder nicht rendiert...


@Catweesel wenn die leute dazu lust haben sollen sie doch geht dich das was an ?


----------



## neo1986 (17. November 2008)

Naja ich hab seid dem relias ca 10h gespielt habe mit meinem schurken von 55-57 1/2 gespielt andere todesritter in meiner gilde haben in der zeit ihren dk auf 70 gespielt.

Naja kommen mit 58 ausem startgebiet und können gleich in die outlands gehen und dort die großen quests machen dan noch 30% weniger EX.

Hehe freue mich schon auf die outlands.

Zum Thema

Joa is schon zimlich heftich die meisten aus meiner gilde sind erst lev 72 haben ca halb soviel wie die die schon 80 sind gespielt.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (17. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...



Ich seh das genau so, nur das ich mir erst noch nen DK gemacht habe und den als erstes hoch zock. ich hab den Gestern, Sonntag, erst auf 65 gebracht und das ist für michs chon recht gut innerhalb von Freitag, da hab ich den erstellt, den auf 65 zu bringen. Ich Queste da locker durch die Welt und beeil mich allerdings weil ich halt recht schnell nach nordend will, aber sobald ich da bin werd ich das ganze schön langsam angehen und Gebiet für Gebiet durch Questen, schon wegen dem Equipt.


----------



## Fadekiller123 (17. November 2008)

ihr schreibt einfach nur shice die alle schnell auf 80 lvln, wollen das seltene archievment haben first 80er on realm server oder rasse bzw klasse aber naja weint plz mehr über hartz 4 leute  anstatt zu lvln. Achja ganz vergessen zu sagen die meisten leute die 80 sind seien Arbeitslose is so nen quatsch es können auch leute sein die sich einfach Urlaub genommen haben.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> [..]schon wegen dem *Equipt.*


Nomen: Equipment (Abk. Equip)
Verb: equipt !

Wah.. ich hasse dieses Wort.



Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> ihr schreibt einfach nur shice die alle schnell auf 80 lvln, wollen das seltene archievment haben first 80er on realm server oder rasse bzw klasse aber naja weint plz mehr über hartz 4 leute  anstatt zu lvln. Achja ganz vergessen zu sagen die meisten leute die 80 sind Arbeitslose  es können auch leute sein die sich einfach Urlaub genommen haben.


Ich hab zwar den Text von dir jetzt nur halb gerafft - aber der Rest stimmt.
Ich hab noch Resturlaub gehabt für dieses Jahr, den ich nicht in den Dezember stecken kann, weil da das Weihnachtsgeschäft rund geht.
Warum sollte ich den nicht für Wotlk verbraten?
Hab das Gefühl hier spricht aus so manchem der Neid, der es nunmal nicht schafft als einer der ersten die neuen Inhalte zu sehen, sonst würde es ihn nicht kümmern, dass andere schneller, besser, wie-auch-immer leveln als er (:


----------



## m@r1@n (17. November 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> ihr schreibt einfach nur shice die alle schnell auf 80 lvln, wollen das seltene archievment haben first 80er on realm server oder rasse bzw klasse aber naja weint plz mehr über hartz 4 leute  anstatt zu lvln. Achja ganz vergessen zu sagen die meisten leute die 80 sind seien Arbeitslose is so nen quatsch es können auch leute sein die sich einfach Urlaub genommen haben.


und du hälst es nicht für assi wegen einem SPIEL frei zu nehmen oder wegen einem erfolg möglichst schnell zu lvln ohne auch nur n funken spass bei einem SPIEL zu haben?
wird dein ingame schwanz durch den erfolg größer oder was oO


----------



## reappy (17. November 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Nur weil sich in manchen Fällen die Personen, hier mit so wunderbar positiv besetzten Worten wie "Hartz 4/Suchtis" beschrieben, mit denen decken, die dieses Unterfangen, Schlafentzug inklusive, auf sich nehmen, heisst dass noch lange nicht, dass jeder Mensch der schnell levelt, krank ist.


Bist du dir da sicher?
Sind es nicht die welche die Erfolge abräumen, die danach nicht aufhören können und immer weiter machen um den nächsten Erfolg zu erhaschen?
Sind es nicht auch die gleichen die als letztes vor dem nächsten Addon noch über die "who" abfrage in Raidinis gefunden werden?
Also auf meinem Realm sind es diese Leute.
Und Sucht IST eine Krankeheit!



Karius schrieb:


> Drei, vier Tage Hardcore-Zocken finde ich erheblich weniger "krank" im tatsächlichen Sinne des Wortes, als über Monate vier oder fünf mal die Woche zu raiden.


Ok, aber wer sind diese Leute die 3-4 Tage Hardcore zocken?
Also wen man sich die Wolrd first Kills ansiehht, sind es twendyfifthnovember, wenn ich mir meine Realm first kills ansehe sind es die Affenjungs.

Als kleine Beispiel: Bei jeder Diskusion heist es sie spielen weniger als alle anderen, da sie den content ja jetzt schon clear haben und "nur" mehr 1 - 2 mal die woche online kommen zum raiden.

So wie ich das sehe: Haben die Affen jetzt die firstkills abgeräumt, aber sie hören nicht auf, nur weil die ini einmal clear ist, ist noch lange nicht der ganze raid equiped, also wird die selbe Raidini in den nächsten wochen abgefarmt, aber Zeitgleich gibt es schon progressraid auf die nächsten Raidinis.

Als ich meinen Druiden erstellt habe, Waren die affen mit ZA durch, als mein Druide 70 war, waren die affen noch jede Woche in za anzutreffen, als mein Druide ZA clear hatte, waren die affen auch noch da, als ich mit meinem Druiden ZA den rücken kehrte um höheren content zu raiden waren die affen noch immer wöchentlich da, als ich das Raiden einstellte und mich auf das addon vorbereitete hatten die affen bis zur letzten ID nicht einen raid ausgelassen.

Nebenbei haben sie natürlich noch sunwell usw. geraided. Das sie in ZA nichts mehr gebraucht haben ist mir klar, allerdings macht es keinen unterschied ob sie darin nen Twink aussattten, den Bären verkaufen, oder Items verkaufen. Sie sind drinnen.

Es stimmt einfach nicht das Leute die schnell lvln "um es hinter sich zu bringen" es danach wirklich hinter sich bringen.
Und wenn ich hier Kommentare ala´ "Ich lvl meinen Schammy schnell hoch, und mit meinem Jäger geniese ich nordend" lese, denke ich mir. Klar, der ist mit sicherheit "nicht" suchtgefärdet, er macht ja nur Powerlvling um schnell zu raiden, und in der Raidfreien Zeit (also nicht abends nach der arbeit) dann nen anderen Char zu lvln.

Klar gibt es ausnahmen, aber die bestätigen meist nur die Regel.

Und ne ich bin nicht neidisch auf deren erfolg, kann es aber nicht ab wenn leute lügen. Wenn man viel spielt und dazu steht finde ich das ok, wenn man sich dann aber unglaubwürdiger ausreden bedient um es zu rechtfertigen finde ich es krank (sowohl 25november als auch die affenjungs haben sich schon der oben genannten ausrede in interviews und/oder in foren bedient um ihren  Spielkonsum zu rechtfertigen oder herunter zu spielen).


----------



## BlizzLord (17. November 2008)

> das sind alles die Leute die 1. keine Arbeit haben oder extra Urlaub nehmen um zu Lvln, 2. keine Wahren Erfolge haben 3. Nur dafür sorgen wollen das sich dann hier über Sie unterhalten wird 4. denen der wahre Grund ein MMORPG zu spielen verborgen blieb wink.gif



Ist klar und jeder der nen Porsche fährt betreibt Drogenhandel <.<?


----------



## Fadekiller123 (17. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> schneller, besser, wie-auch-immer leveln als er (:


Genau das ist es !!! 
Ich meine mit dem Anfang meines Satzes das die leute die so Schnell auf 80 lvln dieses besondere archievment haben es gibt nämlich welche zb erster magier auf 80 ist ein archievment oder erster 80er auf dem server ist echt so


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> und du hälst es nicht für assi wegen einem SPIEL frei zu nehmen oder wegen einem erfolg möglichst schnell zu lvln ohne auch nur n funken spass bei einem SPIEL zu haben?


Durchaus nicht.


m@r1@n schrieb:


> wird dein ingame schwanz durch den erfolg größer oder was oO


Jopp, +2cm.


----------



## Anduris (17. November 2008)

Die kennen halt alle die Quests, stellen sich jede Menge Energydrinks hin, nukeln jede 2 Stunden einen usw. 
Achja, 24 h-Gaming und so, Schlafpause weit gefehlt.


----------



## Niesehiese (17. November 2008)

Vor allem der erste der auf lvl 80 kam hat auch nur 13std gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... da frag ich mich schon eher wie das gehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (17. November 2008)

In meinen Augen ist das auch merkwürdig, wenn die Leute ewig lange auf ein Addon warten und dann in drei Tagen lvl 80 erreicht haben. Dann schreit die nämlich nach mehr Content - den sie bereits verpasst haben.

Und was das Arguement: Ich will lieber raiden angeht... bei sowenig Leuten, die dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit 80 werden, ist das Argument eher schwach. Es gibt doch kaum genug Leute, um einen Raid zustande zu bekommen.

Da les ich mir lieber in Ruhe die Questtexte durch und genieße die Quests, die kleine Gimicks, die Blizzard eingebaut hat, oder den Spaß, den einem bereitet wird, wenn man sich mal den Questtext genauer betrachtet. 

Aber jedem das seine....


----------



## BlizzLord (17. November 2008)

> und du hälst es nicht für assi wegen einem SPIEL frei zu nehmen oder wegen einem erfolg möglichst schnell zu lvln ohne auch nur n funken spass bei einem SPIEL zu haben?



Wer sagt das die leute dabei keinen Spaß haben?
kannst du das wissen?
und wenn sie so leveln wollen warum lasst ihr sie nic heinfach ist das eure Sache NEIN!
also maul zu und um eigenen Müll kümmern <.<

ps: Deine Aussage ist "assi"...


----------



## Fadekiller123 (17. November 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> und du hälst es nicht für assi wegen einem SPIEL frei zu nehmen oder wegen einem erfolg möglichst schnell zu lvln ohne auch nur n funken spass bei einem SPIEL zu haben?
> wird dein ingame schwanz durch den erfolg größer oder was oO



Für die leute die so schnell lvln ist es denk ich ein Penizmeter aber ich bin selber grad mal 72 ich lvl langsam und schau mir alles genau und lass mich Verzaubern von dem schönem Addon^^ ich wollte nur klar stellen warum so viele schnell auf 80 lvln wollen :<


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es !!!
> Ich meine mit dem Anfang meines Satzes das die leute die so Schnell auf 80 lvln dieses besondere archievment haben es gibt nämlich welche zb erster magier auf 80 ist ein archievment oder erster 80er auf dem server ist echt so


Ja.. wobei mir und meiner Gilde es halt nicht auf diese Achievments an kommt, sondern dass man wie hier oben schon mal einer gepostet hat schnell auf 80 und somit schnell an gutes Raidgear kommt.
(:


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> Vor allem der erste der auf lvl 80 kam hat auch nur 13std gebraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


27 Stunden (Nymh).
Darus war nach 13 Stunden 79 und wurde dann samt Crew erstmal gebannt (Bugusing).
Aber das ist ja ne andere Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tubos (17. November 2008)

Schwuuu schrieb:


> hatte athenelol das net wieder in 15stunden oder sowas in der richtung geschafft und wurde dann wieder gebannt?
> bei uns auf warsn warri der heute 80 ist



athene hat einen 3h bann bekommen


----------



## BlizzLord (17. November 2008)

> hatte athenelol das net wieder in 15stunden oder sowas in der richtung geschafft und wurde dann wieder gebannt?
> bei uns auf warsn warri der heute 80 ist



Athene hat auch bugusing betrieben


----------



## Drydema (17. November 2008)

Es gibt ne Quest in zul drak vor der inni da wo man nen Riesen Rino befreien muss jedenfalls kommen wenn man die q startet ca 40 gegner die jeweils 500 ep geben zusätzlich töten das rino auch welche und man bekommt volle ep das schlimme daran ist man kann ohne die q abzugeben das sooft wiederholen wie man will am besten mit nem mage und priest = 1.5 stunden  pro level up ca
hoffe aber das die q am mittwoch raus ist
wers testen will viel spaß beim perm bann


----------



## realten (17. November 2008)

Ich habs auch versucht als erstor auf 80 zu sein, hatte aber blöderweise 9 Stunden Arbeit jeden Tag, einen Haushalt und 2 Kinder, und so hab ichs knapp verfehlt und bin gestern 70 dreiviertel geworden. Aber immerhin.

Na soll jeder machen was er will aber Beifall klatschen kann ich für solche "Erfolge" nicht.


----------



## pri3st (17. November 2008)

Ich plane so in 3-4 Wochen 80 zu sein und nebenbei bisl DeatKnight zocken. 

Erstens habe ich nicht so die Zeit und Zweitens hab ich keine Lust auf Levelstress. Atm kloppt man sich in Nordend um jeden Mob und das selbst auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, bei den ganzen DeathKnights. Gemütlich Leveln und die Welt und Lore genießen gehört für mich zu Warcraft. Aber jeder Spieler sieht das anders.


----------



## Promilletank (17. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ihr regt euch auf über einzelne Chars Level??? 

Es gibt bereits eine Gilde die den Level 80 Content clear hat.... Was wollt hr da erst sagen??? Und nein, ich rede nicht von der Beta, sondern vom Addon selber!

Es ist und bleibt halt jedem selber überlassen wie schnell er levelt und was er macht. Einmal Ppwerleveln und danach sich erst an den neuen Dingen erfreuen oder halt von Anfang an an allem neuen erfreuen. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Nania schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das auch merkwürdig, wenn die Leute ewig lange auf ein Addon warten und dann in drei Tagen lvl 80 erreicht haben. Dann schreit die nämlich nach mehr Content - den sie bereits verpasst haben.
> 
> Und was das Arguement: Ich will lieber raiden angeht... bei sowenig Leuten, die dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit 80 werden, ist das Argument eher schwach. Es gibt doch kaum genug Leute, um einen Raid zustande zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




Das seh ich nicht so! Die Leute die in kürzester Zeit auf 80 waren, kennen meistens schon alles aus der Beta und für die war es nichts Neues! Selbst wenn nicht, haben sie sicher twinks mit denen sie ganz normal questen können!

Auf meinem Server gab´s Freitag Nachmittag auch bereits den ersten 80er und gestern war der erste Raid bereits in Naxx.

Soll doch jeder so handhaben wie er es möchte und ich glaub viele sind einfach nur "neidisch"!

Ich selber bin im moment kurz vor 72 und werd auch alles schön gemütlich angehen.


----------



## xXtremeXx (17. November 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Athene hat auch bugusing betrieben



das is kein "bugusing", wenn man mobs tagged, die die gruppe dann umhaut...
haben viele gemacht,machen immer noch viele und werden auch weiterhin viele machen ->stichwort tosog^^

aber naja..laut athens neustem video streiten sich darüber ja sogar die gms xD


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

xXtremeXx schrieb:


> aber naja..laut athens neustem video streiten sich darüber ja sogar die gms xD


Jop, der eine hatte es ihm auf Nachfrage erlaubt.. der nächste ihn gebannt... ist wohl eine Lücke sozusagen (:
Würde es aber nicht drauf anlegen.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

xXtremeXx schrieb:


> das is kein "bugusing", wenn man mobs tagged, die die gruppe dann umhaut...
> haben viele gemacht,machen immer noch viele und werden auch weiterhin viele machen ->stichwort tosog^^


Nein, Mobtagging war auch nicht das Problem an sich afaik.


----------



## redhuman (17. November 2008)

gut das der erste nicht auf 80 kahm in 13h sondern nur auf 79 und das war Athenen der daraufhin gebannt wurde.......lesen bildet......also news richtig lesen nicht nur die überschrift


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> gut das der erste nicht auf 80 kahm in 13h sondern nur auf 79 und das war Athenen der daraufhin gebannt wurde.......lesen bildet......also news richtig lesen nicht nur die überschrift


Jo..und so viel ich weiß bzw. im offi. Forum gelesen habe wieder auf 70 zurück gesetzt (:


----------



## Extro (17. November 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> harz 4, suchtis....



WAS HAT HARZ 4 MIT WOW ZU TUN?

Tut mir leid aber da werd ich wütend wenn ich das lesen!


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Also ich spiel lieber schön gemütlich auf 80^^ 
dabei bleib ich zwischendurch auch mal stehn un guck mir die Landschaft an, außerdem warum nur mobs killen warum immer die gleichen un warum hetzen !?!?!??!?!
Es gibt doch ganz viele tolle und unterschiedliche qs nicht mehr nur kille 6 monster o.ä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> WAS HAT HARZ 4 MIT WOW ZU TUN?
> 
> Tut mir leid aber da werd ich wütend wenn ich das lesen!


Das viele Leute den ganzen tag nicht zur arbeit gehen, sondern WoW spielen und das Geld dafür vom Staat abstauben weil sie so süchtig sind


(so wie du spricht nur genauso einer -.-)


----------



## Lari (17. November 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> gut das der erste nicht auf 80 kahm in 13h sondern nur auf 79 und das war Athenen der daraufhin gebannt wurde.......lesen bildet......also news richtig lesen nicht nur die überschrift


Dann lies nochmal. Athene war dabei, aber nicht der gelevelte Charakter, tz tz tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> WAS HAT HARZ 4 MIT WOW ZU TUN?
> 
> Tut mir leid aber da werd ich wütend wenn ich das lesen!


Tja.. die meisten sind wohl der Meinung, das jemand der besser ist in WoW weil er nunmal zeiteffizienter spielt nur auch länger spielen muss als er um so gut zu sein.
Ich raide die Woche vier-fünf mal. Arbeite nebenher und twinke auch noch.
Aber es kommt nunmal drauf an, was man in der Zeit macht in der man online ist.. gammelt man in Dalaran/Shatratt rum und kuckt sich die Gegend an, oder levelt, questet man, geht Instanzen etc. (:


----------



## U N B E L I V A B L E (17. November 2008)

das is krank!


----------



## Morphes (17. November 2008)

Tja ich denke es kommt darauf an wie du deine Prioritäten setzt und wie viel Zeit du zur Verfügung hast.
Für mich ist es Mittlerweile leider sehr schwer geworden über längere Zeit WOW zu Spielen. 

Als Schüler hatt mans doch doch noch sehr einfach^^Wenn überhaupt mal 30min. Hausaufgaben machen und dann ab an den PC.


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

U schrieb:


> das is krank!


Deine signatur ist kaputt^^


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> gut das der erste nicht auf 80 kahm in 13h sondern nur auf 79 und das war Athenen der daraufhin gebannt wurde.......lesen bildet......also news richtig lesen nicht nur die überschrift


Immer wenn jemand schreibt "lesen bildet" schaue ich besonders genau hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war nicht Athene (bzw. Athenelol, aber keinesfalls Athenen), sondern Darus der 79 war. Athene war einer seiner 4 Kollegen, die ihm dabei behilflich waren.


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Tja ich denke es kommt darauf an wie du deine Prioritäten setzt und wie viel Zeit du zur Verfügung hast.
> Für mich ist es Mittlerweile leider sehr schwer geworden über längere Zeit WOW zu Spielen.
> 
> Als Schüler hatt mans doch doch noch sehr einfach^^Wenn überhaupt mal 30min. Hausaufgaben machen und dann ab an den PC.


Wenn man nur seine Hausaufgaben schnell und Scheisse macht, kriegt man doch einen Scheiss job&Abschluss


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (17. November 2008)

Nania schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das auch merkwürdig, wenn die Leute ewig lange auf ein Addon warten und dann in drei Tagen lvl 80 erreicht haben. Dann schreit die nämlich nach mehr Content - den sie bereits verpasst haben.
> 
> Und was das Arguement: Ich will lieber raiden angeht... bei sowenig Leuten, die dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit 80 werden, ist das Argument eher schwach. Es gibt doch kaum genug Leute, um einen Raid zustande zu bekommen.



@gorgo atm /who 80 = 43, durchaus genug

kA was eigtl alle ham bin jetzt 79 und hab die letzten tage echt viel gezockt war trotzdem freitag im fussball stadion, samstag auf ner bday party und auch schön brav die 3tage immer inna schule, es geht einfach sau schnell in wotlk, 3 1/2 std pro lvl bei mir ca. und wieso wird man eigtl geflamed wenn man das spiel spielt wie man lust hat. nur weil ich mir nit jeden questtext durchlesen will weil mir nunmal eher pvp/arena und raids spaß machen bin ich gleich no life wtf harz 4 spasti ololol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind immer so argumente wo man einfach nur merkt das die leute sich nichtma 3sek darüber gedanken machen wasn sie von sich geben

so far viel spaß jedem auf SEINE art und weise und + für mehr toleranz.. ty


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

U schrieb:


> das is krank!


Warum?
Nur weil er es kann und du nicht?
Wer kann entscheiden was krank und was normal ist?
Stimmt - jeder für sich. 
Wenn du etwas für krank befindest denkt ein andrer ganz anders drüber, denk mal nach ;D


Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wenn man nur seine Hausaufgaben schnell und Scheisse macht, kriegt man doch einen Scheiss job&Abschluss


Für dich sind 30 Minuten Hausaufgaben "schnell und scheisse"?
Ich hab keine 20 Minuten gebraucht für die damals auf der FOS o.O


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

sLaShErMiKe schrieb:


> @gorgo atm /who 80 = 43, durchaus genug
> 
> kA was eigtl alle ham bin jetzt 79 und hab die letzten tage echt viel gezockt war trotzdem freitag im fussball stadion, samstag auf ner bday party und auch schön brav die 3tage immer inna schule, es geht einfach sau schnell in wotlk, 3 1/2 std pro lvl bei mir ca. und wieso wird man eigtl geflamed wenn man das spiel spielt wie man lust hat. nur weil ich mir nit jeden questtext durchlesen will weil mir nunmal eher pvp/arena und raids spaß machen bin ich gleich no life wtf harz 4 spasti ololol
> 
> ...


3 Tage in der Schule olol hasse die restlichen 2tage blau gem8 lol...


----------



## Schlamm (17. November 2008)

Aber solche Methoden wie man zieht mobs und andere killen die für einen, bzw ein monk heilt dich hocch DAS macht definitiv keinen Spaß und schon gar net über so viele Stunden hinweg. Dass das Spaß macht kann mir keiner erzählen...


----------



## Natsumee (17. November 2008)

also ob das alles ehm hartz 4 schreibt man so oder?^^ typen sind kann man ja net wissen oder wisst ihr das ?
es gibt auch welche die haben donnerstag und freitag freigenommen wo ist das problem?

die meisten der ersten 80er haben nen beta key also die wissen dann auch wo man gut questen kann

und zu hausaufgaben gut komme aus der schwiez aber wen man in der schule aufpasst hat man kaum aufgaben


----------



## Extro (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Das viele Leute den ganzen tag nicht zur arbeit gehen, sondern WoW spielen und das Geld dafür vom Staat abstauben weil sie so süchtig sind
> 
> ...



Ahja sie bekommen Geld weil sie WoW-Süchtig sind, nein sie bekommen Geld weil sie eben H4 haben und so toll ist das nicht... Und wer sagt dass es so viele H4 Epfänger gibt die WoW spielen?


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> 3 Tage in der Schule olol hasse die restlichen 2tage blau gem8 lol...


 nee bei uns in bayern is sa und so frei sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (17. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Andererseits kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet die ersten 80er lediglich Casual-Spieler sind. Bin wirklich ohne Vorurteil behaftet, aber ich kann´s mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich Gelegenheitsspieler Urlaub nehmen, um dann so schnell wie möglich Maximal Level zu erreichen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!
> 
> Riggedi



Das will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Allerdings muss nicht jeder zwingend Hartz 4 empfangen, ein Suchti sein oder krank. 

Persönlich kenne ich sogar jemanden der richtig erfolgreich spielt und dann aufhört bis das nächste addon rauskommt. Allerdings muss man da schon gut genug sein um den content wirklich schnell clear zu kriegen, d.h. auch in einer entsprechenden Gilde sein. 

Die meisten erfolgreichen Raider sind einfach engagierter und effektiver. Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Im wirklichen Spitzenbereich ist der ADHS Kinderanteil verschwindend gering. Neben der guten Hand-Auge Koordination muss man auch ein bisschen sein Hirn benützen. Selbst beim Hardcore Leveln ist das so. 

Mein Problem ist daher bei diesen platten Anschuldigungen, dass die meisten nicht zwingend den Neid empfinden den viele Ihnen vorwerfen sondern viel mehr, dass sie sich selbst besser reden wollen indem sie andere herabwürdigen.

Klar viele von den schnell levlern sind bestimmt Vielspieler. (nicht Suchtis... Vielspieler) Vor allem wenn man schnell 80 werden muss um vernünftig raiden zu können. Da ist der Zugzwang in der Gilde allein schon recht gross. 

Das einzig kranke das ich sehen kann ist diese pauschal diskriminierende Abwertung anderer. Und Das, wenn ich mal ohne Kenntniss irgendwelcher Tatsachen eine Schublade aufziehen will, von solchen serververschmutzenden Nichtskönnern die gross reden aber ebenso schlecht spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klingt das beleidigend? Irgendwie .. pauschal? 
Ist es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und bitte Kinder lernt es endlich. Der gute Mann hieß Hartz, HARTZ nicht Harz.. das ist das Zeug das ihr raucht... und das Euch so schlecht schreiben läßt.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> 3 Tage in der Schule olol hasse die restlichen 2tage blau gem8 lol...


Das Addon ist seit 5 Tagen draussen, 2 Tage davon waren Wochenende.
Ich nehme an, daß er das Wochenende "blau gemacht" hat. 
Hab ich naoch was vergessen? Achja, diese neumodische Abschiedsklausel... lol?


----------



## Yukuzu (17. November 2008)

seit gestern nachmittag gibs bei uns den ersten Todesritter auf 80.... das is übel krank da is das andere noch kinderkacke das die etz erst 80 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auf realm dethecus gilde Harlequim)... die machen übrigends schon hero inis weil scho mehrere 80 sind.....


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Ahja sie bekommen Geld weil sie WoW-Süchtig sind, nein sie bekommen Geld weil sie eben H4 haben und so toll ist das nicht... Und wer sagt dass es so viele H4 Epfänger gibt die WoW spielen?


wenn jemand von freitag bis samstag 80 is dann isser entweder so süchtig das er sich freigenommen hat oder arbeitslos....


----------



## Shadow80 (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> 3 Tage in der Schule olol hasse die restlichen 2tage blau gem8 lol...



Er meint 3 Tage seit WotlK release -.-


----------



## Drumdrum (17. November 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> also auf tirion gab es vorhin den ersten 80iger. war nen alli draenei.  die reaktion war eigentlich nur unverständniss


bei uns auf Kel*Thuzad waren die ersten 80ger (von denen ich gehört hab) 7 leute von noir auf hordenseite (glaub gilde ist nicht ganz unbekannt) das war am samstag mittag, da hab ich auch doof geguckt dabei scheint das ja sogar noch langsam zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> Er meint 3 Tage seit WotlK release -.-


asoooo^^ich dacht scho


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Ahja sie bekommen Geld weil sie WoW-Süchtig sind, nein sie bekommen Geld weil sie eben H4 haben und so toll ist das nicht... Und wer sagt dass es so viele H4 Epfänger gibt die WoW spielen?


Und wer zum Henker sagt euch eigentlich dass man mit Hartz4 WoW spielen kann?
Ich kenne genug Familien, die mit Hartz4 gerade so über die Runden kommen und das OHNE Sonderausgaben, Urlaube etc.


----------



## Extro (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> 3 Tage in der Schule olol hasse die restlichen 2tage blau gem8 lol...



Donnerstag Freitag Montag,  ja ist ja klar dass 1+1+1= 5


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Jetz simma wieder bei der Hartz 4 wow diskussion^^


----------



## Chirogue (17. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...



/push

seh ich genau so...
lieber genießen un alles anschaun als durchrennen nur damit man 2 wochen vorher hoch ist pff...


----------



## Extro (17. November 2008)

Iergendwann muss das ja gekärt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Jetz simma wieder bei der Hartz 4 wow diskussion^^


Ja iirgendwie läuft es wohl immer darauf hinaus..zumindest wenn die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> wenn jemand von freitag bis samstag 80 is dann isser entweder so süchtig das er sich freigenommen hat oder arbeitslos....


Und warum ist man dann direkt süchtig?
Wenn ich mir frei nehme, um an einer Regatta teilzunehmen, bin ich dann segelsüchtig?
Wenn ich mir frei nehme, um zu einem bestimmten Auswärtsspiel fahren zu können, bin ich dann Fußballsüchtig?


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Nur wegen nem Pc spiel  freinehmen O_o o_O
Pc Spiele spielt man doch in seiner Freizeit wenn eim langweilig is 
wenn man sich extra dafür freinimmt dann würd ich das als süchtig bezeichnen^^


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> wenn jemand von freitag bis samstag 80 is dann isser entweder so süchtig das er sich freigenommen hat oder arbeitslos....





Frei nehmen heißt noch lang nicht Suchti - andere nehmen sich auch frei um auf ein Konzert zu fahren, Rock am Ring z.B. oder zu einem Formel 1-Rennen oder oder oder... WOW ist für viele halt auch einfach ein Hobby und warum nicht 2 Tage frei nehmen wenn  man Spaß an der Sache hat?


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Nur wegen nem Pc spiel  freinehmen O_o o_O
> Pc Spiele spielt man doch in seiner Freizeit wenn eim langweilig is
> wenn man sich extra dafür freinimmt dann würd ich das als süchtig bezeichnen^^


Um Dalmus zu zitieren: Und was ist wenn ich mir 'nur' für ein Fussballspiel freinehme?
Sowas nennt man im Übrigen Hobby, wenn man in etwas dass man in seiner Freizeit macht und dass einem viel Spass bereitet Zeit investiert.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Nur wegen nem Pc spiel  freinehmen O_o o_O
> Pc Spiele spielt man doch in seiner Freizeit wenn eim langweilig is
> wenn man sich extra dafür freinimmt dann würd ich das als süchtig bezeichnen^^


Nun würde mich interessieren wofür Du Dir die letzten paar male frei genommen hast.


----------



## Annovella (17. November 2008)

Fakt: Es ist nicht moeglich in 48 Stunden level 80 zu machen wenn man auf lvl 70 startet, Kungen, Toffel etc. haben es auch geschaft, aber nur mit bugs(z.b. quests oefter abgeben etc.). Legal ist es nicht moeglich und z.b. nihilum hat wow lk schon ne woche vorher bekommen vorm release und darum konntten sie alle zusaetzlich NOCH schneller leveln und halt schon alles clearen
GZ und so


----------



## Drumdrum (17. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und warum ist man dann direkt süchtig?
> Wenn ich mir frei nehme, um an einer Regatta teilzunehmen, bin ich dann segelsüchtig?
> Wenn ich mir frei nehme, um zu einem bestimmten Auswärtsspiel fahren zu können, bin ich dann Fußballsüchtig?


Ne Regatta ist aber net 24/7 "online" sondern ein highlight für jeden segler im jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn es ein bestimmtes Auswärtsspiel ist gilt dafür das gleiche. Die beiden dinge sind mit wow einfach überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen...


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun würde mich interessieren wofür Du Dir die letzten paar male frei genommen hast.




Wagrscheinlich noch nie.... ich tipp mal auf Schüler... also wenn Schule geschwänzt! *vollerVorurteile*


----------



## InkaDeath (17. November 2008)

Finde es auch krank wie schnell andere Leveln. 
Das ist doch fast schon Bessenheit und hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Spaß und Lust am 
Spielen zu tun! Ich werde Woltk jedenfalls genießen!


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun würde mich interessieren wofür Du Dir die letzten paar male frei genommen hast.


Ich bin Schüler ich kann mir gar nicht freinehmen, aber mir würde nie einfallen so zu tun als ob ich krank wär nur fürn wow addon


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Ne Regatta ist aber net 24/7 "online" sondern ein highlight für jeden segler im jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehr wohl....WoW Erweiterungen erscheinen auch nur alle 2 jahre oder so^^


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Fakt: Es ist nicht moeglich in 48 Stunden level 80 zu machen wenn man auf lvl 70 startet, Kungen, Toffel etc. haben es auch geschaft, aber nur mit bugs(z.b. quests oefter abgeben etc.). Legal ist es nicht moeglich und z.b. nihilum hat wow lk schon ne woche vorher bekommen vorm release und darum konntten sie alle zusaetzlich NOCH schneller leveln und halt schon alles clearen
> GZ und so


Oha, eine interessante, neue Information.
Aber die darf ich trotzdem anzweifeln, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> sehr wohl....WoW Erweiterungen erscheinen auch nur alle 2 jahre oder so^^


Aber segeln kann man nicht so oft wie WoW spieln, WoW spieln kann man jeden tag Segeln vll. einmal in der Woche


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Ne Regatta ist aber net 24/7 "online" sondern ein highlight für jeden segler im jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Addon ist auch ein "Highlight" wenn man es so sehen will!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Ne Regatta ist aber net 24/7 "online" sondern ein highlight für jeden segler im jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt auch Fussball'Suchtis' die bei jedem Spiel ihres Vereins dabei sind und diesem hinterher reisen..


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Fakt: Es ist nicht moeglich in 48 Stunden level 80 zu machen wenn man auf lvl 70 startet, Kungen, Toffel etc. haben es auch geschaft, aber nur mit bugs(z.b. quests oefter abgeben etc.). Legal ist es nicht moeglich und z.b. nihilum hat wow lk schon ne woche vorher bekommen vorm release und darum konntten sie alle zusaetzlich NOCH schneller leveln und halt schon alles clearen
> GZ und so




na da bin ich ja mal auf die Quelle gespannt die du hier gleich angibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Beku


----------



## Karius (17. November 2008)

Das Abhängigkeitssyndrom (umgangssprachlich: Abhängigkeit, Missbrauch, Sucht) bezeichnet eine Störung durch Drogen (psychotrope Substanzen) in Anlehnung an die ICD-10. Ein Syndrom beschreibt das gleichzeitige Vorliegen verschiedener Merkmale (Symptome) mit meist einheitlichen Ursachen bei unklarem Entwicklungsverlauf.
Zur Diagnose des Abhängigkeitssyndroms müssen nach der ICD-10 mindestens drei der folgenden Kriterien während des letzten Jahres gemeinsam erfüllt gewesen sein:

Zwanghaftes Verlangen nach Konsum
Übermaß, Nicht-mehr-aufhören-können
Körperliche Entzugssymptome
Benötigen immer größerer Mengen, damit Wirkung eintritt
Großer Zeitaufwand für Beschaffung, Konsumieren und dem Sich-davon-erholen
Fortdauernder Gebrauch der Substanz(en) wider besseres Wissen und trotz eintretender schädlicher Folgen.

Die Klassifikation im ICD-10 ist in die verschiedenen Substanzen unterteilt (siehe Kasten).


Na wie siehts mit Omas Apfelkuchen aus? Die Punkte 1-3 abgedeckt? Schon mal freigenommen für ne Familienfeier? Gott muss es Dir schlecht gehen!


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Aber segeln kann man nicht so oft wie WoW spieln, WoW spieln kann man jeden tag Segeln vll. einmal in der Woche




Na die Häufigkeit kann ja wohl jeder festlegen oder?!


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Fakt: Es ist nicht moeglich in 48 Stunden level 80 zu machen wenn man auf lvl 70 startet, Kungen, Toffel etc. haben es auch geschaft, aber nur mit bugs(z.b. quests oefter abgeben etc.). Legal ist es nicht moeglich und z.b. nihilum hat wow lk schon ne woche vorher bekommen vorm release und darum konntten sie alle zusaetzlich NOCH schneller leveln und halt schon alles clearen
> GZ und so


Das Das Nihilum (oder TwentyFithNovembre) das addon schon ne woche früher kriegt halte ich für unmöglich da die server dann noch gar nicht auf Wotlk sind un man auch mit addon noch nicht nach Nordend kann (würde ich behaupten)
außerdem währe das unfair gegenüber der andren ohyeafirstbosskill gilden


----------



## Karius (17. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Fussball'Suchtis' die bei jedem Spiel ihres Vereins dabei sind und diesem hinterher reisen..



Was auch manche als "krank" bezeichnen, soviel mal dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Aber segeln kann man nicht so oft wie WoW spieln, WoW spieln kann man jeden tag Segeln vll. einmal in der Woche



es geht hier aber um das "omg du bist ein suchti weil du so schnell lvl´st".....und das auf WotLk bezogen


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Na die Häufigkeit kann ja wohl jeder festlegen oder?!


Ich rede von können wow kann man immer spieln wenn man will segeln nur dann wenn grad training oder was auch immer ist


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Schon mal freigenommen für ne Familienfeier? Gott muss es Dir schlecht gehen!




Ganz klar - JA!

Ich hab mir für mehrere Hochzeiten frei genommen, für Geburtstage und ... auch für Beerdigungen (wenn man dies als Familien"feier" ansieht?!

OMG - ich bin "Familiensüchtig"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Ne Regatta ist aber net 24/7 "online" sondern ein highlight für jeden segler im jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, die sind nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.
WoW-Addons kommen ja auch jede Woche raus, gell?
Oh, nein, Moment, das passiert ja auch nur höchstens einmal im Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich bin Schüler ich kann mir gar nicht freinehmen, aber mir würde nie einfallen so zu tun als ob ich krank wär nur fürn wow addon


Würde mir auch nicht einfallen, aber wenn es die Arbeitssituation zugelassen hätte, dann hätte ich mir frei genommen.
Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber als Schüler darüber zu urteilen wofür sich erwachsene, berufstätige Menschen freinehmen sollten, finde ich ein wenig seltsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich rede von können wow kann man immer spieln wenn man will segeln nur dann wenn grad training oder was auch immer ist


Wenn ich am See wohne, dann kann ich unter Umständen vielleicht sogar morgens zur Arbeit/Schule segeln, wenn ich Lust habe.
Das war aber auch nicht die Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Na wie siehts mit Omas Apfelkuchen aus? Die Punkte 1-3 abgedeckt? Schon mal freigenommen für ne Familienfeier? Gott muss es Dir schlecht gehen!


Herrlich Karius (:
Da merkt man mal, dass viele einfach nicht wissen was 'Sucht' an sich wirklich bedeutet und dass man sich selbst machmal dabei ertappen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich rede von können wow kann man immer spieln wenn man will segeln nur dann wenn grad training oder was auch immer ist


Wer sagt, dass ich nich jeden Tag segeln 'kann', wenn ich nahe eines See's oder des Meere's wohne und mir ein Segelboot gehört?
Da würde ich gerne mal deinen Kontra zu hören/lesen.


----------



## Genmokai (17. November 2008)

Hazeldine schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich...wer nach so kurzer Zeit schon jetzt auf Level 80 ist kann doch kein RL haben! Diejenigen sind dann die ersten die schreien werden wenn ihnen langweilig ist....
> Ich werd fast jeden Tag so 1-2 Stunden zocken...dabei ordentlich skillen ( Berufe ) und Ruf farmen...so werde ich auch in spätestens einem Monat 80 sein und muss mich erst dann langweilen^^!
> Bis jetzt habe ich nur den Todesritter auf Level 58 gebracht und mein Mage hängt bei 70 1/2....nur *ich *kann das Spiel genießen und renne nicht nur von Mob zu Mob um möglichst schnell zu leveln.
> Das Leben hat auch noch andere schöne Sachen zu liefern als WOW ( ich z.B. hatte am Wochenende 3 x Sex ...lol )!




seh ich genauso



Hazeldine schrieb:


> Das Leben hat auch noch andere schöne Sachen zu liefern als WOW ( ich z.B. hatte am Wochenende 3 x Sex ...lol )!



darum bin ich auch noch nicht mit einem char 71^^


----------



## Dagonzo (17. November 2008)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> Vor allem der erste der auf lvl 80 kam hat auch nur 13std gebraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Solche Spieler, speziell dieser, wurde aber der Account gebannt, weil sie Schwächen in der Spielmechanik ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## InkaDeath (17. November 2008)

Woher wisst ihr denn welcher der erste war? bzw. wer Bugusing betrieben hat oder das Addon schon vor dem Release bekommen hat?


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Ich denk mal wenn man in 13std. lvl 80 ist dann MUSS es was mit cheaten oder hacken ooder bugusing zu tun gehabt habe (!)


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Genmokai schrieb:


> darum bin ich auch noch nicht mit einem char 71^^


Dann müsst ihr aber verdammt lange gebraucht haben um jemanden für's Bett zu finden, wenn es scheinbar so lange gedauert hat *kaputt lach*
Ein Glück, dass ich nicht schon zu diesem Argumenten greifen muss und mein Privatleben für mich behalten kann. (:


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

InkaDeath schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr denn welcher der erste war? bzw. wer Bugusing betrieben hat oder das Addon schon vor dem Release bekommen hat?


Weiiil die Boote bzw. Zeppeline nach nordend erst am 13.11.08 um 0.01Uhr zum ersten mal los sind


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich rede von können wow kann man immer spieln wenn man will segeln nur dann wenn grad training oder was auch immer ist



Also ich kenn einen Segler, der hat sein privates Boot und könnte immer dann segeln wenn er Lust dazu hat...


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Also ich kenn einen Segler, der hat sein privates Boot und könnte immer dann segeln wenn er Lust dazu hat...


XD sind wir weit vom Thema weg^^


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Also ich kenn einen Segler, der hat sein privates Boot und könnte immer dann segeln wenn er Lust dazu hat...


Suchtiii!! :O


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (17. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr aber verdammt lange gebraucht haben um jemanden für's Bett zu finden, wenn es scheinbar so lange gedauert hat *kaputt lach*
> Ein Glück, dass ich nicht schon zu diesem Argumenten greifen muss und mein Privatleben für mich behalten kann. (:



thumbs up ..


----------



## InkaDeath (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Weiiil die Boote bzw. Zeppeline nach nordend erst am 13.11.08 um 0.01Uhr zum ersten mal los sind




Naja, aber Einige scheinen ja ganz genau zu wissen wer es ist, der zum ersten mal die Stufe 80 erreicht hat. Also muss das ja auch irgendwo stehen ^^


----------



## Toxpack (17. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind das Leute die keine Familie/Freunde usw haben, ich hab da nix von alles und jeden zu ignorieren nur um in einem Spiel was zu erreichen.....mit sicherheit sind 50% der 80er, Hartz4 empfänger oder Studenten.


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Hazeldine schrieb:


> Das Leben hat auch noch andere schöne Sachen zu liefern als WOW ( ich z.B. hatte am Wochenende 3 x Sex ...lol )!



Frau Hand mit ihren 5 Töchtern lassen wir aber nicht gelten <,<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku


----------



## Shaniya (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> XD sind wir weit vom Thema weg^^





Wie dir die Argumente ausgehen! ^^


----------



## Drumdrum (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich bin Schüler ich kann mir gar nicht freinehmen, aber mir würde nie einfallen so zu tun als ob ich krank wär nur fürn wow addon


Oo u hast wieviel wochen ferien im jahr?..



Bekuras schrieb:


> sehr wohl....WoW Erweiterungen erscheinen auch nur alle 2 jahre oder so^^






Shaniya schrieb:


> Das Addon ist auch ein "Highlight" wenn man es so sehen will!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja aber bei ner regatta kannst schlecht sagen ich komm dann in 4 tagen nachgesegelt... bei wow klappt das ganz gut!



Xelyna schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Fussball'Suchtis' die bei jedem Spiel ihres Vereins dabei sind und diesem hinterher reisen..


sagen manche auch das das bescheuert ist... machen tu ich es trotzdem bei fast jedem (FAST!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

InkaDeath schrieb:


> Naja, aber Einige scheinen ja ganz genau zu wissen wer es ist, der zum ersten mal die Stufe 80 erreicht hat. Also muss das ja auch irgendwo stehen ^^


jaa das wurd ja in news usw gesagt aber der wurd ja gebannt XD


----------



## InkaDeath (17. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Offtopic... Hartz 4 empfänger bekommen meiner Meinung nach eh zuviel Geld in den Arsch gesteckt... Beträge um 2 drittel kürzen, besonders für die, die blagen in die Welt gesetzt haben. Dann würd ich die für Nüsse die Straße fegen lassen.
> 
> BTT.... Meiner Meinung nach sind das Leute die keine Familie/Freunde usw haben, ich hab da nix von alles und jeden zu ignorieren nur um in einem Spiel was zu erreichen.....mit sicherheit sind 50% der 80er, Hartz4 empfänger oder Studenten.




Meiner Meinung nach solltest du die Leute die H4 bekommen nicht alle über einen Kamm schären! 
Hast du denn jemals von H4 gelebt bzw versucht zu leben?


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ja aber bei ner regatta kannst schlecht sagen ich komm dann in 4 tagen nachgesegelt... bei wow klappt das ganz gut!


Lol schön gesagt


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ja aber bei ner regatta kannst schlecht sagen ich komm dann in 4 tagen nachgesegelt... bei wow klappt das ganz gut!




wenn du damit Leben kannst das du dann nicht der erste bist, geht das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (17. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Ganz klar - JA!
> 
> Ich hab mir für mehrere Hochzeiten frei genommen, für Geburtstage und ... auch für Beerdigungen (wenn man dies als Familien"feier" ansieht?!
> 
> ...


argh lass dich therapieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Stimmt, die sind nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.
> WoW-Addons kommen ja auch jede Woche raus, gell?
> Oh, nein, Moment, das passiert ja auch nur höchstens einmal im Jahr.
> 
> ...


stimmt aber da nachzuziehen ist kein ding bei ner regatta oder einem fuba-spiel is das scho schwieriger xD


----------



## InkaDeath (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> jaa das wurd ja in news usw gesagt aber der wurd ja gebannt XD




asu asu


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> wenn du damit Leben kannst das du dann nicht der erste bist, geht das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei WoW musst du dich aber 40 Stunden vorm pc verschanzen um erster zu sein, und meistens gibts noch süchtigere leute als dich die schon 10 stunden VORHER vorm pc gehockt haben um daylis zu machen und sie dann schnell abzugeben um sich einen vorsprung zu verschaffen


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. November 2008)

Also der 80er wurd nich gebannt er ist nru jetzt wieder 70 XDXDXD


----------



## Bekuras (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Bei WoW musst du dich aber 40 Stunden vorm pc verschanzen um erster zu sein, und meistens gibts noch süchtigere leute als dich die schon 10 stunden VORHER vorm pc gehockt haben um daylis zu machen und sie dann schnell abzugeben um sich einen vorsprung zu verschaffen



Stimmt und bei solchem Regatta kram kommt der Sieg dir auch einfach zugeflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da musst du vorher auch nichts machen....nur am Deck liegen und Bier saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Beku


----------



## InkaDeath (17. November 2008)

Vielleicht ist es auch so das die leute tatsächlich freunde haben und sich dann in schichten einteilen.
Oder alle quests mit 70 angenommen und fertig gemacht haben um sie dann am tag von woltk abgegeben haben und gleich die ep dafür bekommen haben


----------



## Toxpack (17. November 2008)

InkaDeath schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach solltest du die Leute die H4 bekommen nicht alle über einen Kamm schären!
> Hast du denn jemals von H4 gelebt bzw versucht zu leben?



Ja habe ich, fast 2 Jahre lang und ich konnte in dieser Zeit trotz meines nicht abgezahlten Autos sehr gut Leben und nebenbei noch Geld sparen.


----------



## Aratosao (17. November 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> harz 4, suchtis....


Hat nix damit zu tun [enternt]


DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...


Ganz deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (17. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wenn man nur seine Hausaufgaben schnell und Scheisse macht, kriegt man doch einen Scheiss job&Abschluss





Xelyna schrieb:


> Für dich sind 30 Minuten Hausaufgaben "schnell und scheisse"?
> Ich hab keine 20 Minuten gebraucht für die damals auf der FOS o.O



Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass man seine Hausaufgaben Gut macht!

Also in der Real- und HöHA Zeit sind 30min. schon OK um seine Hausaufgaben Gut zu meistern!
Gibt natürlich auch ausnahmetage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte korrigiert mich, aber ich glaube nicht dass das noch zum Thema gehört!


----------



## Maolin (17. November 2008)

inoffizieller rekord liegt bei 15 stunden 70->80


----------



## InkaDeath (17. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, fast 2 Jahre lang und ich konnte in dieser Zeit trotz meines nicht abgezahlten Autos sehr gut Leben und nebenbei noch Geld sparen.



 aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich das es sich damit zwar gut leben lässt, aber wenn man vorher im job 1.600€ ausgezahlt bekommen hat ist es doch eine ziemliche umstellung. sicher gibt es leute die mit geld nich gut wirtschaften können. 
aber grade familien bei kindern ,wo nur noch 1 familienmitglied geld verdient bzw. vom staat bekommt, wird das geld schon manchmal knapp
(schulsachen, kleidung, nahrung etc.) is ja alles ncih billiger geworden ^^ 


sry für off topic ist aber nen heikles thema ^^


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiert mich, aber ich glaube nicht dass das noch zum Thema gehört!


Ich glaube es grade irgendwie auch nicht..
Hab's ja gesagt.. da gehen wem irgendwie die Argumente aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxpack (17. November 2008)

InkaDeath schrieb:


> aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich das es sich damit zwar gut leben lässt, aber wenn man vorher im job 1.600€ ausgezahlt bekommen hat ist es doch eine ziemliche umstellung. sicher gibt es leute die mit geld nich gut wirtschaften können.
> aber grade familien bei kindern ,wo nur noch 1 familienmitglied geld verdient bzw. vom staat bekommt, wird das geld schon manchmal knapp
> (schulsachen, kleidung, nahrung etc.) is ja alles ncih billiger geworden ^^
> 
> ...




Die Aussage eines Ehemaligen Freundes ( auch vater von einem Kind ), er und Lebenspartner Arbeitslos, "wofür soll ich denn arbeiten gehen, krieg doch genug geld vom Staat, hab alles was ich will".  <--- WoW Zocker LVL 80 char.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Die Aussage eines Ehemaligen Freundes ( auch vater von einem Kind ), er und Lebenspartner Arbeitslos, "wofür soll ich denn arbeiten gehen, krieg doch genug geld vom Staat, hab alles was ich will".  <--- WoW Zocker LVL 80 char.


Was wir dir jetzt glauben sollen?


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Die Aussage eines Ehemaligen Freundes ( auch vater von einem Kind ), er und Lebenspartner Arbeitslos, "wofür soll ich denn arbeiten gehen, krieg doch genug geld vom Staat, hab alles was ich will".  <--- WoW Zocker LVL 80 char.


Nun, das kommt drauf an welche Ansprüche man hat.

Gab's da nicht ein nettes Zitat im Film Jackie Brown?
"Verdammt Süsse, du bist ja schonwieder zu. Es ist erst zwei Uhr." - "Zwei Uhr, ja?" - "Im Ernst, du rauchst zuviel von dem Zeug. Dieser Shit raubt dir den Ehrgeiz." - "Nicht wenn ich den Ehrgeiz habe stoned zu sein und Glotze zu gucken."


----------



## neo1986 (17. November 2008)

Kein wunder das Dk so schnell leveln.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/12.-372
Bei denen Erfahrungspunkten.


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Kein wunder das Dk so schnell leveln.
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/12.-372
> Bei denen Erfahrungspunkten.


Jo bis Level 58. 
Dann kommt die Scherbenwelt.
Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass die Zeit von 60 auf 70 durch so manchen Patch auch schon generft wurde.


----------



## Morphes (17. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Die Aussage eines Ehemaligen Freundes ( auch vater von einem Kind ), er und Lebenspartner Arbeitslos, "wofür soll ich denn arbeiten gehen, krieg doch genug geld vom Staat, hab alles was ich will".  <--- WoW Zocker LVL 80 char.






Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun, das kommt drauf an welche Ansprüche man hat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat für mich wenig mit Ansprüchen zu tun. In meinen Augen ist der Kerl stink faul und sollte auf die Straße gesetzt werden.
Ich findes es toll vom Staat, dass er die Leute auffängt und ein Dach über dem Kopf bietet aber so etwas ist nicht in ordnung!


----------



## neo1986 (17. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jo bis Level 58.
> Dann kommt die Scherbenwelt.
> Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass die Zeit von 60 auf 70 durch so manchen Patch auch schon generft wurde.


Jo dan noch 30% weniger EP von 60-70 also total gut soeinen hochzuleveln.


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das hat für mich wenig mit Ansprüchen zu tun. In meinen Augen ist der Kerl stink faul und sollte auf die Straße gesetzt werden.
> Ich findes es toll vom Staat, dass er die Leute auffängt und ein Dach über dem Kopf bietet aber so etwas ist nicht in ordnung!


Das ist aber trotzdem ein Einzelfall. Deswegen sollte man nicht alle Leute mit einem level 80 Charakter als arbeitslose Schmarotzer ohne RL beschimpfen, wie es hier gerne getan wird.


----------



## neo1986 (17. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das hat für mich wenig mit Ansprüchen zu tun. In meinen Augen ist der Kerl stink faul und sollte auf die Straße gesetzt werden.
> Ich findes es toll vom Staat, dass er die Leute auffängt und ein Dach über dem Kopf bietet aber so etwas ist nicht in ordnung!


Harz 4 ler verdienen mehr als so manch arbeitstätiger.
Und bekommen noch miete....... bezahlt.
Harz  4 ler haben es nicht schlecht zu leben.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das hat für mich wenig mit Ansprüchen zu tun. In meinen Augen ist der Kerl stink faul und sollte auf die Straße gesetzt werden.
> Ich findes es toll vom Staat, dass er die Leute auffängt und ein Dach über dem Kopf bietet aber so etwas ist nicht in ordnung!


Und warum hat das nichts mit Ansprüchen zu tun?
Wenn mein einziger Anspruch ist, daß ich ein Dach über dem Kopf habe und hier und da mal was zu essen bekomme, dann reicht das AL2-Geld aus.
Daß vielleicht etwas mit mir selbst nicht stimmt, wenn das mein einziger Anspruch ist, das ist eine andere Diskussion.

Wenn jedoch Aussagen wie die jenes Mannes kommen, dann muß man diese relativieren, denn diese Aussage hat nicht den Inhalt: "Hey, der Staat gibt mir unheimlich viel Geld."


----------



## Bobbob (17. November 2008)

wisst ihr was RICHTIG übertrieben ist?? die gilde twentyfifthnovember com hatte schon sonntag oder so den kompletten raidcontent durch^^ http://www.twentyfifthnovember.com/
sry wenn das schon jemand geschrieben hat


----------



## neo1986 (17. November 2008)

Bobbob schrieb:


> wisst ihr was RICHTIG übertrieben ist?? die gilde twentyfifthnovember com hatte schon sonntag oder so den kompletten raidcontent durch^^ http://www.twentyfifthnovember.com/
> sry wenn das schon jemand geschrieben hat


Wers nötig und die zeit hat warum nicht und da wird sich am samstag über ein paar typen die 30 h durchgespielt haben gemeckert?


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Harz 4 ler verdienen mehr als so manch arbeitstätiger.
> Und bekommen noch miete....... bezahlt.
> Harz  4 ler haben es nicht schlecht zu leben.


Erstens heißt es Hartz 4 und zweitens gibt es - wie von mir schon erwähnt - einen Haufen Familien, die mit dem Hartz 4 bzw. Arbeitslosengeld 2 gerade so um die Runden kommen.
Dass es einige ausnutzen ist mir bewusst. Da kann man gegen vorgehen, aber nunmal auch nicht immer.
Auf der anderen Seite ist Hartz 4 für Familien mit sagen wir mal 3 Kindern in der womöglich der Vater gestorben oder abgehauen ist meist die einzigste Möglichkeit sich irgendwie über Wasser zu halten. Bei vielen reicht es nicht und sie müssen tagtäglich zu sogenannten Tafelrunden gehen um für 1 Euro etwas zu essen zu bekommen.
Aber das seht ihr nicht oder?


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2008)

Über Nihilum/SK Gaming gibts nen Thread...
Die kriegen allerdings auch Geld dafür...

Naja, ich will eig. nur dass Darus wieder auf 80 hochgestuft wird...es ist schlicht unfair ihn zurückzustufen nur weil er & Athene & Co. einfach die Spielmechanik intelligent ausgenutzt haben.

Ich bin eh erst 41, auf 55 gibts nen DK und dann level ich ganz gechillt auf 80 hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, ich will eig. nur dass Darus wieder auf 80 hochgestuft wird...es ist schlicht unfair ihn zurückzustufen nur weil er & Athene & Co. einfach die Spielmechanik intelligent ausgenutzt haben.


Wie Darus selbst gesagt hat: Zwischen intelligentem Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik und Bugusing verläuft nur eine dünne Linie - und über die sind wir gestolpert.
Und meiner Meinung nach war die GM-Entscheidung absolut korrekt.


----------



## Drumdrum (17. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Harz 4 ler verdienen mehr als so manch arbeitstätiger.
> Und bekommen noch miete....... bezahlt.
> Harz  4 ler haben es nicht schlecht zu leben.


deinem profil kann man entnehmen das du 15 bist. weit entfernt finanziel auf eigenen beinen zu stehen. weit entfernt davon einschätzen zu können ob man eine familie mit hartz4 ernähren kann und das auch noch gut! und solltest d.h weit weit entfernt davon sein dir ein urteil zu erlauben
klar gibt es immer menschen die weniger verdienen aber das heißt nicht das man mit hartz4 gut lebt


----------



## Klotzi (17. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Harz 4 ler verdienen mehr als so manch arbeitstätiger.
> Und bekommen noch miete....... bezahlt.
> Harz  4 ler haben es nicht schlecht zu leben.






xD werd erwachsen.......oO wo haste denn den mist her?
ich Bekomme Gehalt und nicht viel *dank Ausbildung*
aber Harz 4 poah das wird die reine Panik

werd du ma Harz4 empfänger viel spass in deinem zukünftigen Leben -.-



Ich nehme hiermit die Leute in schutz die Arbeit suchen und keine Finden!!!


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Klotzi schrieb:


> Ich nehme hiermit die Leute in schutz die Arbeit suchen und keine Finden!!!


Nicht nur du. (;


----------



## Toxpack (17. November 2008)

Arbeit suchen und nicht finden?  Also wüsste genug Arbeitsplätze wo es mehr als genug Arbeit gibt. Am Hochofen z.b. wem das zu heiss ist. Sollte Auslieferungsfahrer werden, wer keinen Führerschein hat meldet sich im Call Center an... Massen arbeitsplätze.

Wer Arbeiten will, der findet auch was, zwar vielleicht nicht immer die beste, aber immerhin.


----------



## Morphes (17. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das ist aber trotzdem ein Einzelfall. Deswegen sollte man nicht alle Leute mit einem level 80 Charakter als arbeitslose Schmarotzer ohne RL beschimpfen, wie es hier gerne getan wird.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Einzelfall unter Vielen. Nein ich habe hier niemanden beschimft oder möchte ich alle Harz4 Empfänger in irgendeiner Weise abstempeln.
Meine Verärgerung galt einzig und allein dem benannten Beispiel.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Und warum hat das nichts mit Ansprüchen zu tun?
> Wenn mein einziger Anspruch ist, daß ich ein Dach über dem Kopf habe und hier und da mal was zu essen bekomme, dann reicht das AL2-Geld aus.
> 
> Daß vielleicht etwas mit mir selbst nicht stimmt, wenn das mein einziger Anspruch ist, das ist eine andere Diskussion.
> ...


Warum... 
Einen Anspruch auf etwas kann ich eigendlich nur erwarten, wenn ich meinen Teil dazu gebe. Hier lebt/spielt der Herr selbst auf den Kosten des Staates *(uns)*.
Wer weiß was er für Ansprüche hat? Würde der Staat Ihm mehr Geld geben, glaubst du er würde ablehnen weil er seine Ansprüche bereits befriedigt hat?


----------



## Mindista (17. November 2008)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Arbeit suchen und nicht finden?  Also wüsste genug Arbeitsplätze wo es mehr als genug Arbeit gibt. Am Hochofen z.b. wem das zu heiss ist. Sollte Auslieferungsfahrer werden, wer keinen Führerschein hat meldet sich im Call Center an... Massen arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Wer Arbeiten will, der findet auch was, zwar vielleicht nicht immer die beste, aber immerhin.



pauschal gesehn hast du recht, aber pauschal ist leider nicht immer richtig. 

gibt genug hartz4 empfänger die nicht jeden verfügbaren job annehmen können, sei es wegen problemen in der famlie, gesundheitliche probleme die derjenige selber hat etc.


----------



## Haggelo (17. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Wenn man die Quests kennt (was man auch teilweise dazu braucht um so schnell 80 zu werden) ist das weniger das Problem. Ich hab ungefähr 42 Stunden gebraucht um 80 zu werden (ingame Zeit) und das innerhalb der ersten 56 Stunden.
> Also wenn du die Quests eben kennst brauchst du für ein level ungefähr 3.5-4 Stunden pro Level und dazu eine Schlafpause und schon bist du in den ersten 48 Stunden 80.


athene war in 15 std 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Warum...
> Einen Anspruch auf etwas kann ich eigendlich nur erwarten, wenn ich meinen Teil dazu gebe. Hier lebt/spielt der Herr selbst auf den Kosten des Staates *(uns)*.
> Wer weiß was er für Ansprüche hat? Würde der Staat Ihm mehr Geld geben, glaubst du er würde ablehnen weil er seine Ansprüche bereits befriedigt hat?


Würdest Du ablehnen, wenn Dein Chef Dir mehr Geld geben wollte?
Möglicherweise schon, aber ich sag da dann auch nicht nein.
Es ging mir auch nicht darum, ob er einen Anspruch auf irgendetwas hat.
Der Staat gibt ihm einen Betrag X im Monat.
Die Frage ist nun: Welche Ansprüche hat er an sein Leben?
Wenn der Betrag ausreicht, daß er sein Leben so gestalten kann, daß er gut über die Runden kommt und zufrieden ist, dann reicht der Betrag für seine Ansprüche.
Wenn der Betrag nicht ausreicht, denn genügt er den Ansprüchen nicht.

Mir ging es nicht darum auf wieviel Geld derjenige Anspruch hat, oder haben sollte, sondern daß die Aussage "Ich komm mir AL2 super aus" davon abhängig ist welche Ansprüche man stellt (an sein Leben, nicht per Antrag an die Arbeitsargentur). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Haggelo schrieb:


> athene war in 15 std 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, war er nicht.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (17. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...



/sign

Wo bleibt der Spaß. Uuh ich war der erste auf 80. Und nun? Warten bis die anderen Nachziehen und Däumchen drehen. Dann have fun. haha

Mfg


----------



## Mindista (17. November 2008)

4 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wo bleibt der Spaß. Uuh ich war der erste auf 80. Und nun? Warten bis die anderen Nachziehen und Däumchen drehen. Dann have fun. haha
> 
> Mfg



spaß ist vor allem eins: ansichtssache.   die haben dann eben anderen spaß wie du.


----------



## Morphes (17. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht darum auf wieviel Geld derjenige Anspruch hat, oder haben sollte, sondern daß die Aussage "Ich komm mir AL2 super aus" davon abhängig ist welche Ansprüche man stellt (*an sein Leben, nicht per Antrag an die Arbeitsargentur*).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, an sich gebe ich dir recht. Jedoch Ansprüche an sein Leben und an die Arbeitsargentur gehören für mich persönlich zusammen!


----------



## Knochengeist (17. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> 
> Oder schau zu wie sich zwei Schufelhorndinger bekämpfen.
> 
> [ ... ]



Hey die hab ich auch gesehn, bin auch stehn geblieben. Ich dachte erst die machen Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@topic: ich werde abwechselnd meine beiden 70er lvl für lvl schön gemütlich hochkitzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (17. November 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ein Einzelfall unter Vielen. Nein ich habe hier niemanden beschimft oder möchte ich alle Harz4 Empfänger in irgendeiner Weise abstempeln.
> ...


absolut dickes /sign



Dalmus schrieb:


> Würdest Du ablehnen, wenn Dein Chef Dir mehr Geld geben wollte?
> Möglicherweise schon, aber ich sag da dann auch nicht nein.
> Es ging mir auch nicht darum, ob er einen Anspruch auf irgendetwas hat.
> Der Staat gibt ihm einen Betrag X im Monat.
> ...


nein natürlich würde man mehr geld vom chef nicht ablehnen.. der unterschied und da springt der punkt bis mir schlecht wird... (oder so^^) ist das er nichts dafür tut! ich finde es gut/richtig und völlig in ordnung wenn menschen hartz4 bekommen solange sie aktiv sich darum bemühen einen job zu finden
das was dieser herr allerdings tut ist nichts weiter als schmarotzen, eine frechheit und ein schlag vor den kopf für alle menschen die hart jeden tag für ihr geld arbeiten. manche mehr und manche weniger. 
der vater eines freundes z.b. ist mittlerweile 69 und wird weiterarbeiten müssen bis es gar nicht mehr geht weil er selbsständig ist (6tage woche/10 stunden ca pro tag) weil er eine lächerliche rente bekommen würde.

ich finde den sozialstaat prima, leider gibts es dann auch immer paar vollspacken die sich auf dem ansich guten system ausruhen
nur ein tipp: lauft mir niemals übern weg und brüstet euch damit vor mir, ich kann schnell rennen ich kann sowas auffen tot nicht ausstehen!


----------



## Mindista (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ich finde es gut/richtig und völlig in ordnung wenn menschen hartz4 bekommen solange sie aktiv sich darum bemühen einen job zu finden
> das was dieser herr allerdings tut ist nichts weiter als schmarotzen, eine frechheit und ein schlag vor den kopf für alle menschen die hart jeden tag für ihr geld arbeiten. manche mehr und manche weniger.



richtig, nur darf man deswegen gleich alle harz4-empfängen in einen topf werfen wie es weiter vorne im thread getan wurde?
man kann auch als harz4 empfänger sich tagsüber um seine jobsuche kümmern und nachmittags/abends raiden gehen.


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> athene war in 15 std 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darus war in 13 Stunden Level 80, Athene war nur mit in der Gruppe die ihm das ermöglicht hat...


----------



## Provieh (17. November 2008)

Schwuuu schrieb:


> hatte athenelol das net wieder in 15stunden oder sowas in der richtung geschafft und wurde dann wieder gebannt?
> bei uns auf warsn warri der heute 80 ist



Naja seine Variante war halt das anschlagen von Monstern und die 5 grp Mitglieder haben es downgeschlagen, soweit ich weiß ist das auch nicht verboten und er wird / wurde wieder entbannt.


----------



## der ders kann (17. November 2008)

sowas schaffen leute nur wenn sie kein RL haben und wer sich für sowas urlaub nimmt und dann sooo krank lvlt na gz die haben sicher en toller leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2008)

Provieh schrieb:


> Naja seine Variante war halt das anschlagen von Monstern und die 5 grp Mitglieder haben es downgeschlagen, soweit ich weiß ist das auch nicht verboten und er wird / wurde wieder entbannt.


Es war nur ein temporärer Bann (3 Stunden glaub ich) und Darus wurde auf 70 zurückgesetzt.



der schrieb:


> sowas schaffen leute nur wenn sie kein RL haben und wer sich für sowas urlaub nimmt und dann sooo krank lvlt na gz die haben sicher en toller leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie manche Menschen Prophezeihungen erfüllen ist wahrlich nicht von dieser Welt xD


----------



## Morpheusus (17. November 2008)

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen.....

Ich kann die Leute die möglichst schnell einen Char auf 80 haben wollen einfach nicht verstehen. WoW ist mehr als nur sinnloses von "Heute auf Morgen lvl 80 sein muss" gespiele.

Wer es unbedingt machen will tue sich keinen Zwang an, aber ich halte das nach wie vor für Blödsinn. Von Spielspaß kann da keine Rede mehr sein. Mir ist egal wie viele 80er es vor mir noch geben wird, aber ich genieße das Spiel. Wer wirklich aufpasst der erkennt auch kleinen Sachen, die immer mal wieder für ein schmunzeln sorgen.

Wer schnell lvlt verpasst meiner Meinung nach auch eine ganze Menge kleiner Sachen. Wer als erster 80 ist, ist doch letztendlich auch völlig wurscht ;-)

Genießt lieber die Welt von Nordend und erfreut euch an ihrer.... Schönheit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte kommt von der Behauptung runter, dass Leute die sowas schaffen kein RL hätten. Wenn man Urlaub, Ferien oder Wochenende hat, dann kann man auch schon einiges schaffen. Dies bitte immer dabei bedenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Greetings,
Morph


----------



## neo1986 (17. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> deinem profil kann man entnehmen das du 15 bist. weit entfernt finanziel auf eigenen beinen zu stehen. weit entfernt davon einschätzen zu können ob man eine familie mit hartz4 ernähren kann und das auch noch gut! und solltest d.h weit weit entfernt davon sein dir ein urteil zu erlauben
> klar gibt es immer menschen die weniger verdienen aber das heißt nicht das man mit hartz4 gut lebt


Ja ich bin 15 aber schwebe nichtmehr in der traum welt oh das leben ist doch so schönn.... ich weis wie das leben abgeht!
Ich kenne selbst leute die Harz 4 empfangen und 2 kinder haben denen geht es nicht schlecht.
Die haben ein haus fahren ein mercedes........

Und woh wohn ich? Wohnblock 5ter stock. Mein Vater verdient weniger als 95% aller Harz 4 empfänger! Und das als Verkäufer.
Und da giebt es noch hunderte andere leute die das auch wissen. 
Wenn mein Vater heute seinen Job verlieren würde würde ehr auch daheim hocken bleiben und vom Harz 4 und dem Kindergeld leben is mal mehr als er jetzt verdient!


----------



## Andî39 (17. November 2008)

Hazeldine schrieb:


> ich z.B. hatte am Wochenende 3 x Sex ...lol





Dalmus schrieb:


> Und nun ... *trommelwirbel* ... kommt der Flame: Qualität>Quantität.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Karius schrieb:


> Oh lol ^^. Ob das ein Hinweis auf sein Liebesleben sein soll xD





Shrukan schrieb:


> jeder ist verschieden schnell und dann soll jeder es so machen wie es ihm gefällt und Spaß macht.



Ich mag buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (17. November 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Ich mag buffed.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klasse Zusammenfassung ^^

@Rest: Topic ist WoW und Leveln. Wie kann man nur ernsthafte RL Themen mit Leuten diskutieren die nicht mal wissen wie man den guten Herrn Hartz schreibt. Back to topic, danke!


----------



## Mindista (17. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin 15 aber schwebe nichtmehr in der traum welt oh das leben ist doch so schönn.... ich weis wie das leben abgeht!
> Ich kenne selbst leute die Harz 4 empfangen und 2 kinder haben denen geht es nicht schlecht.
> Die haben ein haus fahren ein mercedes........
> 
> ...




joho, mit kindern....

nur ohne kinder wird das geld rapide zusammengestrichen. auto? ich musste meins verkaufen und ein paar monate davon leben.
haus? hätte ich gegebenfalls auch verkaufen müssen. wenn meine wohnung zu groß gewesen wäre, hätte ich umziehen müssen oder auf hartz4 verzichten müssen.

viele leistungen sind kann-leistungen und keine muss und bedarfsleistungen und über die höhe der zugestellten leistungen wird nicht immer gleich entschieden. 

hör auf zu pauschalisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was manche haben trifft nicht auf andere zu.


----------



## Karius (17. November 2008)

*==>> In 48 Stunden von 70 auf 80?!?!? <<==*

Euer Hartz 4 Scheiss hat hier nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> *==>> In 48 Stunden von 70 auf 80?!?!? <<==*
> 
> Eurer Hartz 4 Scheiss hat hier nichts zu suchen!


Ich hätte es zwar anders gesagt, aber kommt bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück und laßt das reizen und die Beleidigungen. Danke.


----------



## Drumdrum (17. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hätte es zwar anders gesagt, aber kommt bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück und laßt das reizen und die Beleidigungen. Danke.


ochmanno^^ ich war doch noch net fertig >.<
naja wer will der solls machen so schnell auf 80 zu gehen, gibt ja auch noch twinks mit denen man das lvl genießen kann...
und wer halt schnell den endgame content genießen will lvl halt so schnell

wichtig immer bei solchen sachen :

JEDER MENSCH IST ANDERS ERGO DU NICHT GLEICH REST DER WELT

abgesehen davon wette ich mein haus, mein boot meine frau (woher kamm das noch, welche werbung?) das mancher von den schnell lvlern mehr RL hat also so mancher andere hier

wir machen doch seit 11 Seiten nichts anderes als zu pauschalisieren...


----------



## Metadron72 (18. November 2008)

ich verstehe nich was ihr immer redet mit "dann haben sie das addon schon durch" mit lvl80 fängt das spiel grade mal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wiviele schon lvl80 sind interessiert mich genauso sehr wie die frage, wer alles noch 70 ist.

insten machst doch eh mit der gilde bzw. freunden von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (18. November 2008)

WOW ist ein Spiel, ein Spiel soll Spaß machen und wenn welche Spaß damit haben schnell 80 zu sein dann ist das deren Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings stößt diese Hatz4 Diskussion bei mir auf Unverständnis, hat hier irgendwie rein gar nichts verloren...


----------



## Thorad (18. November 2008)

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel..._lich_king.html

Da seht ihr mal wo so ein Marathon zocken hinführen kann.


----------



## Rezack (19. November 2008)

Meine meinung zu dem ganzen gelaber darum ooooh schonwieder nen arbeitsloser der nichts besseres zu tun hat als in 2 tagen auf 80zu lvln und das ganze geflame..... jeder soll so spielen wie er es will! 
Nen ganz großer teil der leute die da im chat und sonstwo rumflamen sind sowieso nur neidisch auf die die schneller waren als sie.... ich für meinen teil (Priest jetzt auf 76) währ froh wenn ich schon 80 erreicht hätte da mir das questen echt aufn zeiger geht und ich lieber raiden gehe und sogar lieber irgendwo ruf farme als zu lvln! aber naja ich geb mein bestes schnellstmöglich diese für mich unschöne phase hinter mir zu lassen und dann wieder meinen schönen teil an wow zu haben!


zu dem link mit dem maraton zocken... naja selbst schuld sag ich da nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war früher oft auf lan´s unterwegs wo auch kaum geschlafen wurde aber wenn man seinen körper so überfordert kann ich da kein mittleid mit haben! wenns nemmer geht sollte man schon aufgehört haben


Gruß Rezack


----------



## SirDamatadore (19. November 2008)

Das eigentliche Spiel fängt doch erst mit 80 wieder so richtig an. 
Warum soll es Krank sein, wenn die Leute schnell auf 80 sein wollen und somit auch schnell mit dem eigentlichem Spiel zu beginen?

Was die Arbeitslosen- und HZ4 Zahl angeht, so haben wir heute Mittwoch und es ist woll keine grosse Kunst 1 Woche Urlaub zu nehmen. Aber bei den Buffed.de Kindern ist ja Hartz 4 ein beliebtes Wort und wird sofort geschrien wenn mal jemand schneller ist.

Aber um mal ein bisserl anzustacheln, viele sind schon das was ihr gerne schon währt.... LEVEL 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Ist halt scheisse wenn man zu dumm ist sich darüber Gedanken zu machen wie es am besten geht. Und die scheisse vom schönen Leveln könnt ihr euch sparen, das glaubt euch HIER eh keiner.


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Spiel fängt doch erst mit 80 wieder so richtig an.
> Warum soll es Krank sein, wenn die Leute schnell auf 80 sein wollen und somit auch schnell mit dem eigentlichem Spiel zu beginen?
> 
> Was die Arbeitslosen- und HZ4 Zahl angeht, so haben wir heute Mittwoch und es ist woll keine grosse Kunst 1 Woche Urlaub zu nehmen. Aber bei den Buffed.de Kindern ist ja Hartz 4 ein beliebtes Wort und wird sofort geschrien wenn mal jemand schneller ist.
> ...




Das kannst du so denk ich nicht stehen lassen...jeder setzt seine Prioritäten in WoW anders.
Die einen wollen ganz in Ruhe lvl´s und lesen sich jeden Questtext durch und haben super spass daran.
Andere (wie für mich) sehen im Questen die Seuche von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wollen schnell 80 werden um wieder Raiden zu können.
Wieder andere sehen in WoW eine graphisch aufwändige Partnerbörse...
Und ich denke du hast es nicht nötig andern zu unterstellen sie wären "dumm" weil sie nicht so schnell lvl´n wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku


----------



## Kusownik (19. November 2008)

48h hm nichts für mich ist was für Freaks denke ich, die haben eher kein spaß daran oder sind nicht zu retten!!!


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich schon einem high lvler begegne, schaue ich schon ganz schön bedröppelt drein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sichér will ich auch 80 sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich queste abwechselnd meine Schurkin, meine Priest und meinen nagelneuen Todesritter hoch und freu mich über jedes lvl, jedes neue Talent und darüber, dass ich eine tolle Gilde habe, die genauso "blond" wie ich sind und zusammen gehen wir in die neuen inis helfen uns gegenseitig usw.


Und bald irgendwann: sind wir auch alle 80  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann können wir blondies die anderen fragen, wie was in den Raids geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der ganze Hartz Kram gehört hier nicht hin!


----------



## Rezack (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Das kannst du so denk ich nicht stehen lassen...jeder setzt seine Prioritäten in WoW anders.
> Die einen wollen ganz in Ruhe lvl´s und lesen sich jeden Questtext durch und haben super spass daran.
> Andere (wie für mich) sehen im Questen die Seuche von WoW
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so... Pre Wotlk hat mich meine freundinn (spielt auch) immer mit ihren scheiss twinks generft..... naja muss dazusagen ich hab 3 chars auf 70 bzw priest jetzt auf 76 und naja irgendwann hat man dann die nase voll und will raiden, hat ansonsten sogut wie alles gesehn kennt die quests..... naja sie twinkt und questet eben gern ich nicht ^^ und ja wow macht ihr trotzdem spaß auch wenn sie nur 3 mal kara gesehn hat ^^ 

greez Rezack


----------



## Ammitai (19. November 2008)

Also neben all dem Geflame was man immer wieder hört, muss man sagen, dass es jedem selbst überlassen ist, wie schnell er levelt. Wir selbst haben bei uns in der Gilde auch nen Realm-First 80er. Dieser hat die Beta bereits gespielt, kannte also die Quests und hat genauso viel geschlafen wie ich in den ersten Tagen, sein Vorteil war halt, dass er alleine unterwegs war und die EP für die Mobs nicht teilen musste.

Ich selbst bin nun auch schon seit 2 Tagen 80, habe alle normalen Dungeons clear, sowie 3 heroische. Gestern habe ich mit, das Seuchen und Arachnoidenviertel gecleart.

Ich hatte beim leveln einen Höllenspaß, wir waren in einer 4er Gruppe unterwegs und haben gequestet. War richtig lustig die ganzen Tage, nur die Instanzen waren sehr langweilig, weil die viel zu einfach sind. Aber in Heroisch fordern die einen wieder richtig und das macht sehr viel Spaß.

Deshalb lasst die Leute leveln so schnell Sie wollen, denn es ist der Spielspaß den jeder selbst finden muss.

So long, Ammitai.


----------



## soul6 (19. November 2008)

Also auf unserem server hatten wir auch einen char in unglaublicher Zeit auf 80.
Da wir die Gilde aber kennen haben wir es hinterfragt ?!
Den Char haben 3 Spieler abwechselnd gespielt (somit rund um die uhr gelevelt) und die 3 hatten auch noch
die Beta zusammen gespielt (also genau gewußt, wo, wie, was wann zu machen ist) und zum drüberstreuen
haben sie sich einen heiler auch noch mitgenommen !!!

Fazit : Hardcore ^^

Sehe es aber nach dem Motto : "Jeder wie es ihm gefällt"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Dreidan (19. November 2008)

In 48 Stunden von 70 auch 80, das geht auch kranker. Auf Destromath hab ich Samstag mittags gegen 12 die Achievment-Meldung "Spieler xxx ist der erste Stufe 80 Todesritter des Realms" aufploppen sehen. Das sind gute 60 Stunden Realzeit von Stufe 55-80. Das finde ich da noch eine Nummer heftiger.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (19. November 2008)

AngusD schrieb:


> Jedem das seine...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das wäre mal was fürs blizzard vorschlagsforum! denn das würde auch den botusern das leben schwer machen da diese ja immer nur in einem gebiet stundenlang unterwegs sind. würde denen dann ja nichts mehr bringen.


und zum thema, lasst doch jeden dieses spiel so spielen wie es ihm/ihr spaß macht. denn nur weil jemand schnell auf 80 sein möchte habt ihr keinen nachteil , also warum meckert ihr oder lästert?


----------



## Liberty Hunter (19. November 2008)

Bin 80 und schnelles Leveln wurde mir ermöglicht durch:

- Alleine Questen
- 16 Stunden pro Tag zocken
- http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...est-helper.aspx
- http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...rtographer.aspx
- http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...quest-info.aspx

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Jaspi (19. November 2008)

Mich würde es echt interresieren wie es die Leute schaffen so schnell zu leveln,
welche Trix kann man anwenden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine antwort Arbeitlos und ganz tag vor der kiste sitzen Voila fertig lv 80

Gruss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (19. November 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Spiel fängt doch erst mit 80 wieder so richtig an.
> Warum soll es Krank sein, wenn die Leute schnell auf 80 sein wollen und somit auch schnell mit dem eigentlichem Spiel zu beginen?
> 
> Was die Arbeitslosen- und HZ4 Zahl angeht, so haben wir heute Mittwoch und es ist woll keine grosse Kunst 1 Woche Urlaub zu nehmen. Aber bei den Buffed.de Kindern ist ja Hartz 4 ein beliebtes Wort und wird sofort geschrien wenn mal jemand schneller ist.
> ...




Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen dir zu Antworten, denn deine letzte Anmerkung ist ja "voll krass Alter^^"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hast du das Wort heute neu gelernt oder ist dir das beim morgendlichen Mittwochsbedingtem etwas längerem Stuhlgang eingefallen ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gefällt mir aber, dass du die WOW-Spielergemeinde (sind ja nur ein paar mio) gleich so treffend analysierst und deine Meinung darüber
uns allen zugänglich machst ! (gz dazu)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur eines verstehe ich noch nicht :"wozu läst uns Blizzard eigentlich bei 0 oder wie jetzt bei 70 anfangen, wenn das Spiel ja erst bei 80 beginnt ?"
Okay, bei den H4 oder Arbeitslosenzahlen in Deutschland kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und wußte nicht dass die nur am Mittwoch Gültigkeit haben,
bzw. dass dann die Leute sich nur ab Mittwoch Urlaub nehmen dürfen ?!

Fazit : jedem das seine und dir deinen Mittwochsabgang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Das war klar, dass wieder einmal ein echter "Noob" solche einen blöden Spruch bringen musste!  Die Trauben hängen zu hoch?


----------



## Greezor (19. November 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> also auf tirion gab es vorhin den ersten 80iger. war nen alli draenei.  die reaktion war eigentlich nur unverständniss




Auf dem Kult der Verdammten gabs die ersten 80er auf beiden seiten A/H 3 Tage nach WotlK Release^^
Also am 16 November. In der Gilde Blutrote phalanx sind glaube ich schon alle 80..


----------



## Electrokidd (19. November 2008)

Also,
Ich bin auch "schon" 80....habe mein Abi aber letztes jahr gemacht und studiere jetz und ja ich habe nebenbei auch schon seit 2jahren eine Freundin!.....da hat man einfach 5-6h am tag die man zockt, während andere halt den ganzen nachmittag TV gucken oder ihre FIFA karriere auf der PS3 weiterspielen.....
80 und RL....also Stop flame......
Jeder sollte so spielen wie er will, ich bin jetz 80 und zieh nun den Ruf hoch, erkunde welten und helfe Gildenmitgliedern....also ich langweile mich net......!?......

MfG der Elec


----------



## SirDamatadore (19. November 2008)

Jaspi schrieb:


> Mich würde es echt interresieren wie es die Leute schaffen so schnell zu leveln,
> welche Trix kann man anwenden?
> 
> 
> ...



Vorurteil, welches du nicht belegen kannst. Mal davon abgesehen, das du gerade zu einer Uhrzeit selbst vor dem PC sitzt, wo andere Arbeiten. Ausser natürlich du hast wie 90% der Member hier einen Free Internetzugang im Büro^^


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hehe


----------



## SirDamatadore (19. November 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen dir zu Antworten, denn deine letzte Anmerkung ist ja "voll krass Alter^^"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So mal aus dem Stand würde ich dir den Tipp geben, Finger weg von den Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann würdest du dir auch leichter tun etwas zu verstehen ^^


----------



## Jaspi (19. November 2008)

Da liegt du aber Ganzzzzzzzzz Falsche da gibtes leute die
Schickt Arbeit muss und dasweg bin ich grade on Muss gleich loss hab 2 Schickt

Also Ersten denk dann reden

Gruss Totolino


----------



## Rottenbone (19. November 2008)

also ich finds für mich persönlich bissel langweilig bzw. uninteressant durch nordend durchzurennen und dann den großteil der story nich mitzubekommen.
auf der einen seite komm ich dann in unsrer gilde nich so zum raiden, weil die stammgrp dann schon steht, auf der anderen seite spiel ich lieber gemächlich und guck mir alles an. und setz dann meine prioritäten.
zuerst ruf farmen? gold für mount ? oder doch raiden...
im moment zock ich lieber mal dk, weils einfach was komplett neues für mich ist.
(und nebenbei bissel warcraft 3 wegen der story und so ^^)
gruß


----------



## Leerox (19. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...





Also ich muss sagen das ist mit abstand die Beste Amtwort zu dem ganzen Thema WotLK den so sollte man das spiel spielen den dann macht das auch spass
es ist ja schon schön wenn man der erste ist und man den erfolg hat für sich aber nicht beim Leveln


----------



## king1608 (19. November 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Warum wollt ihr so schnell leveln?
> Wir haben doch lang auf dieses Add On gewartet, warum sollte es erstrebenswert sein in wenigen Stunden auf der Höchststufe zu sein, am besten noch mit todlangweiligen Methoden.
> ...



Exakt das frage ich mich auch^^ 
Leute bis zum nächsten AddOn ist das etwas hin xD ihr solltet das hier genießen !!^^
Also mir ist es wurst ich habe Zeit und die nutze ich auch bin 73 und habe von 2 Ländern fast alles gesehen und im Fjord das Quest-Achievement das ist erstrebenswehrt zu sagen ich kenne alle Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herskjalf (19. November 2008)

ZerstörerDerWelten schrieb:


> Mich würde es echt interresieren wie es die Leute schaffen so schnell zu leveln, ich hab in den 48 Stunden seit release evtl 12h gezockt und bin erst 72 und paar zerquetschte....gut etz kann man sagen: Der peilts einfach net...kann sein...hab mir aber alle mühe gegeben...gut ich könnte schon 73 sein wenn mir nicht so viel Allis über den weg gelaufen wären die den Zorn Gottes spüren mussten, sry mir gribbelt es da immer in den Fingern wenn ich was rotes an mir vorbeilaufen sehe...;-) (begeisterter Retri-Pala-Spieler, danach Schurke und Krieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na Du bist mir ein Held. Spielst wohl einen Doofelfen was? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Fujitsus (19. November 2008)

Leute..... LvL 80 in gefühlten 2 Stunden nach Veröffentlichung..... kein großes "Können". Wie ihr sicherlich schon alle bemerkt habt ist es bei Lich King nun so, dass man eine bestimmte Qestfolge abarbeiten "muß", um in gewissen Gebieten dann neue Quests freizuschalten.
98% der Leute, die binnen gefühlten 2 Stunden später 80 waren, haben alle schon die Beta gespielt. Was ist daran dann "Können", wenn man einfach das nochmal abklappert, was mann schon Monate vorher täglich gemacht hat!?!

Mir ist es eh Latte wann wie wer wo und warum 80 wird.... letztenendes landen eh alle irgendwann wieder vor der täglichen Prozedur Inis und Daylis zu machen der eine früher, der andere später^^

In diesem Sinne... ich bin "erst" 73.... komisch... ist aber so


Gruß Fuju


----------



## Eiwynn (19. November 2008)

Ich frag mich wo der Sinn des Spiels ist, wenn man so schnell hochlevelt?
Man bekommt doch garnichts mehr mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich brauch lieber 6 wochen für 10 lvl als 48 stunden, da verliert man doch irgendwann den Bezug zur Relität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peeck (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht wo einige hier das Problem haben....
> 
> Wenn es jemandem Spass macht jeden einzelnden Quest-Text zu lesen, soll er das tun...
> Wenn es jemandem Spass macht sich in eine Ecke zu stellen und so schnell wie es geht Mobs zu killen (grinden), soll er das tun...
> ...



Prinzipiell richtig. Ist mir eigentlich egal wie schnell einer 80ig ist - mich stört allerhöchstens das man dafür 
von Blizzard noch "belohnt" wird - mit diesen komische Heldentatensystem.  Mal ganz ehrlich, das hätten sie sich sparren können. 
Wenn einer nicht in der Beta war - kann er sich das "erster 80ig"  eh abschminken, genauso wenn er versucht erste zu werden - und kein Accountsharing betreibt - no chance. Oder wenn er versucht zu leveln, ohne das viele aus der Gilden ihm dabei helfen... 

Also eine Heldentat die eine massive Art von Dopping erfordert - ist aus meiner Sicht kontraproduktive - und da man nicht mal was dafür bekommt - hätten sich die Leute von Blizz diese auch sparen können :-)


----------



## Panador (19. November 2008)

Find das Leveln in Wotlk eigentlich recht angenehm und einfach. Ich hab die Boreanische Tundra durch (bis auf einen Quest-String, Allianz-Deserteur und folgende) und die weiteren Gebiete auch soweit mögich komplett durchgequestet, hab mir die Questtexte meistens durchgelesen (70-80%), die Quests was interessant und spaßig bzw interessant und spaßig genug um von den "töten x Y" und "sammle x teile y von mobs z mit dropchance 0.1%" abzulenken. ^^
Bin gestern gegen 1800 oder so 80 geworden. Hab sehr viel gezockt die Tage seit Launch, aber auch immer meine 8 Stunden oder so gepennt (beabsichtigt 4-6, hat aber nie hingehaut -.-), war einkaufen, hab gegessen etc. - gut für die Uni hab ich nix erledigt aber war ja eh primär übers Wochenende.
Is kein Problem relativ schnell aber doch gemütlich 80 zu werden, wunder mich eher wieso jetzt noch soviele Leute die seit Launch zocken auf 72, 73 rumgurken.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (19. November 2008)

Einige tun hier so als ob die first 80er whatever hier lebenswichtige und spielentscheidende Items bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (19. November 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> So mal aus dem Stand würde ich dir den Tipp geben, Finger weg von den Drogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach und in der Drogenberatungsstelle warst du heute auch schon ? gz, fleißig, fleißig^^
Hättest vielleicht nicht meine Eintrag, sondern deinen "nochmals" lesen sollen !?
Würde mich ja gerne geistig duellieren mit dir, doch ich halte es wie in WOW :"gegen unbewaffnete kämpfe ich nicht!"

lg


----------



## soul6 (19. November 2008)

Fujitsus schrieb:


> Leute..... LvL 80 in gefühlten 2 Stunden nach Veröffentlichung..... kein großes "Können". Wie ihr sicherlich schon alle bemerkt habt ist es bei Lich King nun so, dass man eine bestimmte Qestfolge abarbeiten "muß", um in gewissen Gebieten dann neue Quests freizuschalten.
> 98% der Leute, die binnen gefühlten 2 Stunden später 80 waren, haben alle schon die Beta gespielt. Was ist daran dann "Können", wenn man einfach das nochmal abklappert, was mann schon Monate vorher täglich gemacht hat!?!
> 
> Mir ist es eh Latte wann wie wer wo und warum 80 wird.... letztenendes landen eh alle irgendwann wieder vor der täglichen Prozedur Inis und Daylis zu machen der eine früher, der andere später^^
> ...



große gz fuju 
von mir ein sign dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok ich geb´s zu, das ich es schon auf 76 geschafft habe,
doch im Endeffekt treiben wir uns spätestens im dezember alle in Dalaran rum^^

lg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntaaa (19. November 2008)

Also ich hab probiert nun schnellst möglich auf die 74 zu kommen um das Portal stellen zu können und nun wird gemütlich gelevelt - denn es sind schon geniale und spaßige Quests dabei. 

Und in 13 Std. auf Lvl 80 - und dann ein großes Tara machen, dass man gebannt wird - sry der Typ hat sowas von einen an der Klatsche und das ohne die Spielpyhsik auszuhebeln - glaub ich nicht! 
Aber egal - ich möchte Spaß am Spielen haben und das ist für mich auch das erledigen der Quests.


----------



## shronk (19. November 2008)

Es gibt PvP-ler. Die killn halt gern andere player, weils ne herausforderung ist.
Es gibt Raider. Die gehn in Inis, weils ne herausforderung ist.
Es gibt "World first" powerleveler. Die nutzen das Spiel, weils ne herausforderung ist.
Es gibt Speedrunner. Die wollen die beste /played zeit, weils ne herausforderung ist.

Gibt auch noch andere Arten von Spielern, was aber nicht der Punkt ist. Wenn du vorne mit dabei sein willst musst du Zeit investieren. (Vorbereitung, Taktik, etc.) Da liegt auch der Skill drinnen. Wer denkt, dass XY kein Skill braucht liegt falsch - denn egal bei was (auch IRL) ists immer so, dass die besten halt Zeit investiert haben.

Darüber nun Urteilen zu können? Hm, naja... Findet ihrs nicht auch schade, dass Leute euch als "gamer und zocker" abstempelt? Findet Ihrs nicht schade, dass alle denken: "oh, gamer. Agressive voll-nerds ohne freunde, ohne rl, die immer pizza futtern und cola trinken" etc. pipapo... Ihr kennt ja die Vorurteile.
Ich finds eigentlich schade, dass nicht mal gamer unter sich gegenseitig
a) ihren spass gönnen
b) respektieren können
c) tolerieren können
...

Ob powergamer/raider/pvpler/rpler/casual/multiboxer/twinker you name it. Schlussendlich sitzen wir alle im selben boot. Wir verziehn uns gern in ne virtuelle realität und werden von den meisten "nichtgamern" nur belächelt und oft nicht ganz ernst genommen...

Schlimm find ich dann nur Leute die was gegen vorurteile haben aber selbst welche haben...

Leben und leben lassen sag ich nur. Ich find ne klasse Leistung von 11 mio zockern der erste gewesen zu sein. ich finds ne klasse leistung instanz xy zu clearen (ob nun als erste oder überhaupt). ich finds ne klasse leistung weltmeister im (hier lieblingssport einfügen) zu werden. Will ich das jetzt auch machen? Nö, aber ich brauch ja leute nicht zu flamen und denen ihren spass wegzunehmen, nur weil ich selbst wegen was auch immer frustriert bin und den Leuten ihren erfolg nicht gönnen kann, weil es mir nur gut geht, wenn ich leute auf mein niveau runterziehen kann... Traurig.


----------



## Koshvel (19. November 2008)

Omann wenn ich diese Trollposts hier lese...Nur weil von irgendjemandem der Schwager seiner Oma in 48 Stunden sein Levelcap erreicht muss er doch nicht gleich arbeitslos und Hartz Fear Empfänger sein.Ich spiele selber 2 Chars (Schurke/Lock) und habe einen auf 75 den anderen auf 73.Hätte ich dauerhaft durchgezockt wäre ich auch schon auf Lvl80.Bei uns liefen nach ein paar Tagen schon Dks auf Lvl80 rum und wayne?Niemanden.Lasst die Leute doch ihr Ding machen wenn sie Spass dran haben.Wenn manche Leute trotz Freizeit nach 5 Tagen immer noch auf Lvl71 rumgimpen...hm L2p...Fürs nächste Addon...bewerbt euch für nen Betakey,schaut mal auf die Betaserver und seht zu dass ihr beim Erscheinen des Addons wisst was Sache ist.Aber nen Flamethread zu erstellen warum man noch nichtmal 75 erreicht hat und andere Leute wohl...naja.Wenn das die einzigen Probleme in der Welt wären,würde ich 3 Kreuze machen.


----------



## Koshvel (19. November 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Vorurteil, welches du nicht belegen kannst. Mal davon abgesehen, das du gerade zu einer Uhrzeit selbst vor dem PC sitzt, wo andere Arbeiten. Ausser natürlich du hast wie 90% der Member hier einen Free Internetzugang im Büro^^




pWned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greezor (19. November 2008)

Electrokidd schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich bin auch "schon" 80....habe mein Abi aber letztes jahr gemacht und studiere jetz und ja ich habe nebenbei auch schon seit 2jahren eine Freundin!.....da hat man einfach 5-6h am tag die man zockt, während andere halt den ganzen nachmittag TV gucken oder ihre FIFA karriere auf der PS3 weiterspielen.....
> 80 und RL....also Stop flame......
> Jeder sollte so spielen wie er will, ich bin jetz 80 und zieh nun den Ruf hoch, erkunde welten und helfe Gildenmitgliedern....also ich langweile mich net......!?......
> ...



Das du studierst nehme Ich dir irgendwie nicht ab bei der Rechtschreibung, biste sicher?
Also ich queste auch durchgehend 5-8 Stunden am Tag...trotzdem ist keiner meiner Chars über 71


----------



## Ingerim (20. November 2008)

auf mei nlten server war auch eienr in knapp 40h auch 80 und er kannte wieder die q´s noch issa arbeitslos dafür hat er etwas anderes genommen um so lange wachzusein meinte er und es war kein kaffee.

Aber ansich isses wayne ich zock in aller ruhe hoch da wir vor Januarn icht raiden werde.


----------



## Catweesel (20. November 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ist klar und jeder der nen Porsche fährt betreibt Drogenhandel <.<?




  Absolut kein Zusammenhang bei deiner Aussage


----------



## Xandars (20. November 2008)

bei uns war ein shadow als erster lvl 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



entweder hatte der metallunterwäsche oder der neue shadow-aoe ist imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (20. November 2008)

Catweesel schrieb:


> Absolut kein Zusammenhang bei deiner Aussage



Doch! in Hinsicht auf deine Ausagen in diesem Thema hat die Antwort sehr wohl einen Zusammenhang. Du versuchst deine nicht so schnelles Leveln mit der Faulheit/No RL bzw nichts Wissenden zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## youngceaser (20. November 2008)

wieso sagen alle das solche leute die so schnell lvln süchtig oder so sind ich glaube eher das der neid aus euch spricht weil sie nur ca 48 stunden brauchen für etwas wo ihr ne woche braucht und es ist doch egal ob sie 48 stunden wach waren oder in ner woche die 48h playtime gebraucht haben um 80 zu werden was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

*Was soll daran schwer sein?*

Gilde mit einem erfahrenen Spieler Pool ist Grundvoraussetzung. Dann sollte ein Kreis von gewählten Mitspielern in der Beta den Content bereits weitestgehend clearen. Dazu QuestHelper und Mobmap, ein paar Notitzen für die Lücken, Koordinaten bereithalten, ggf. Listen erstellen mit optimalen Laufwegen und dann mit zehn Leuten losziehen. Plündern jeder gegen jeden, jeder schnappt sich einen Mob, einer lootet alle Quest Gegenstände. Ab dafür.

Also wer das organisiert haben will für einen Weltrekord, der schafft das auch. Wen interessierts? Geht dabei nicht die Essenz des Spiels flöten?


----------



## Shaniya (20. November 2008)

Greezor schrieb:


> Das du studierst nehme Ich dir irgendwie nicht ab bei der Rechtschreibung, biste sicher?
> Also ich queste auch durchgehend 5-8 Stunden am Tag...trotzdem ist keiner meiner Chars über 71




*lol*
Ja, richtig, dein DK!!! ist nicht über 71....


----------



## Kuya (20. November 2008)

Das einzige was daran wirklich zum Kotzen ist:

Wenn man um 3 Uhr Morgens Stundenlang von gelangweilten 80er Druiden auf dem Grizzlyhügel
gegankt und becampt wird, weil die nix besseres zu tun haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonora (20. November 2008)

@TE

Ich würd sagen du peilsts einfach net ^^

L2p, mfg Shadowrouge


----------



## Darkshineng (20. November 2008)

Sonora schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Ich würd sagen du peilsts einfach net ^^
> 
> L2p, mfg Shadowrouge



bin auch erst 72 aber heal (immerhin ne ausrede xD)

@ sonora... wie viele male wurde schon gesagt, dass to rouge: schminken bedeutet?? dummheit??

naja geniesst das spiel in eurem tempo, denn es ist viel schöner gestaltet als pew pew scherbenwelt ><


----------

